# Ivonna's Picture Book - My Collection of Bags and Shoes



## ivonna

Hello fellow TPFers,
I have wanted to start my own collection thread for quite some time now, but I have never had enough time to actually get around to it. It seemed like such a daunting task! Once I started, however, it turned out to be a lot of fun, and I really enjoyed it! I hope you will enjoy watching the pictures of my collection!


----------



## ivonna

Let's start with my little Chanel family.

Chanel Quilted bubble bag












With Christian Loboutin Bibi pumps


----------



## ivonna

My favourite Chanel bag - Chain Around Flap











With Elizabeth and James sandals


----------



## ivonna

Chanel GST in Metallic Bronze
















With Christian Loboutin Orsay pumps


----------



## ivonna

Chanel Origami Flap in taupe











With Christian Loboutin sandals


----------



## ivonna

Chanel On the Road drawstring tote











With Tory Burch sandals


----------



## ivonna

And a family picture of my Chanel bags


----------



## ivonna

Chloe Padington satchel - my only Chloe bag left. It is such a classic that I don't think I will ever part with this bag! 











With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

Christian Dior Cannage satchel
















With Christian Dior slides


----------



## ivonna

Fendi Knotty hobo






I have always wonderd how they tied that knot!






With Bottega Veneta sandals


----------



## ivonna

Fendi Mia Borsa Grande






The leather and the detail on this bag are amazing!
















With LAMB pumps


----------



## ivonna

Fendi Mia Hobo 
















With Tory Burch pumps


----------



## ivonna

Fendi Selleria Pomidorino hobo
















With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

Fendi Spy - another classic bag that I will never part with!











With Fendi shoes


----------



## ivonna

Group shot of my Fendi bags


----------



## ivonna

Gucci Baboushka tote







With Miu Miu sandals


----------



## ivonna

Gucci Jackie Medium hobo






I love the texture of the Guccissima leather.











With Tory Burch pumps


----------



## ivonna

Gucci Sukey Medium tote











With Jimmy Choo slingbacks


----------



## ivonna

Gucci G-wave hobo






The detail on this bag is beautiful! Love the soft leather and the pale gold hardware.











With Cavalli ostrich pumps


----------



## ivonna

A group pic of my Gucci


----------



## ivonna

Prada Nappa Antique Bow hobo






This bag is so beautiful in person and my pictures don't do it justice. I love the bow detail. Every time I carry this bag, I get a lot of compliments.











With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

Prada Cervo Lux deerskin hobo











With LAMB pumps


----------



## ivonna

Prada Nappa Antique Snakeskin hobo











With Elizabeth and James sandals


----------



## ivonna

Prada Vitello Daino shopper






I love the anitquated and chunky hardware on Prada bags.











With CL slingbacks


----------



## ivonna

Prada Vitello Shine hobo











With Cavalli pumps


----------



## ivonna

And  a family shot of my Prada


----------



## ivonna

Valentino tote






Love this bow!











With Marni slingbacks


----------



## ivonna

Next, the larges group in my collection, and my true love - Louis Vuitton

Let's start with monogram canvas

Tivoli GM





















With Gucci sandals


----------



## ivonna

Delightfull PM











With Gucci slides


----------



## ivonna

Stresa PM











With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

My favorite canvas bag - Galliera PM

















With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

Next my only piece in damier azur - Galliera PM





















With Yves Saint Laurent Deauville sandals


----------



## ivonna

Love my Gallieras!


----------



## ivonna

Next my damier ebene bags:

Hampstead MM











With Gucci pumps


----------



## ivonna

And one of my favorites - Trevi PM











With Tory Burch shoes


----------



## ivonna

My two damier ebene bags


----------



## ivonna

Antheia hobo PM in framboise






With Bottega Veneta slingbacks






I love the antiquated silver hardware on this bag.


----------



## ivonna

My empreinte collection

Empreinte Artsy in Ombre











With Fendi slingbacks


----------



## ivonna

Empreinte Lumineuse PM in orage
















The texture of the empreinte leather is simply fabulous. In general, I love leather bags more than canvas, so Empreinte and Mahina bags are by far my favorite LV bags.






With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

Empreinte Inspiree in Infini











With Marc Jacobs shoes


----------



## ivonna

A group picture of my Empreinte bags


----------



## ivonna

Next, my Mahina bags. When I got my first Mahina bag, I didn't know they were addictive. The fabulous smell of the Mahina leather is intoxicating! I really love all my Mahina babies and can't get enough. 

Mahina L in Biscuit
















With Yves Saint Laurent sandals


----------



## ivonna

Mahina L in Anthracite
















With Tory Burch sandals


----------



## ivonna

Mahina L in opal





















With Christian Loboutin sandals


----------



## ivonna

If you ask me about my favorite bag, my answer will be Mahina L. It is a perfect hobo - so lightweight and roomy without being too bulky. And I am a hobo girl; I don't do too well with handheld bags and don't own too many. My lifestyle is pretty casual and rarely calls for formal clothes or bags. Therefore, Mahina fits in perfectly!

Group pics of my L babies:


----------



## ivonna

Next, Mahina Solar PM in ciel






















With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

Mahina Solar PM in noir





















With Louis Vuitton sandals


----------



## ivonna

Mahina XS in gris











With Prada sandals


----------



## ivonna

A family picture of my Mahinas


----------



## ivonna

Vernis Alma in Blue Nuit - one of my very few handheld bags. 
















With Vivienne Westwood slides


----------



## ivonna

Bellevue PM in pomme
















With Prada pumps


----------



## ivonna

My vernis bags together


----------



## ivonna

Fleur de Jais Carrousel





















With Christian Louboutins Prive slingbacks


----------



## ivonna

Wallets and SLgs 

Starting with the wallets:


----------



## ivonna

Mahina Amelia wallets in opal and marine






The inside of the Amelia wallet - very roomy


----------



## ivonna

Empreinte Long Secret wallet in orage


----------



## ivonna

Insolite wallet with violet interior


----------



## ivonna

Sarah Noeud wallet in rouge fauviste


----------



## ivonna

Sarah Noeud wallet and my vernis SLGs: cles in pomme d'amour, cles in givre, trousse cosmetic pouch in violet, zippy coin purse in pomme d'amour







and my two little cles again






These are very pretty but not too practical. My keys hardly fit in them, so I use them mostly as cc holders or coin purses.


----------



## ivonna

White Multicolor SLGs: Milla Pochette MM, Key pouch, and Wapity pouch


----------



## ivonna

My favorite wallet and SLGs combos:


----------



## ivonna

or


----------



## ivonna

or


----------



## ivonna

or


----------



## ivonna

or


----------



## ivonna

And finally a gropup shot of my Louis Vuitton family:


----------



## Stardust25

Lord have it's mercy!!!!!!!  Seriously, I love everything, and the kickass shoes you paired with them  Awesome collection


----------



## ivonna

And here is my new addition to my LV collection. She arrived after the group shot was taken. I am sorry, but there is no way I am taking all of them out of their dustbags again, so I guess there will be no updated family photo, at least for now .

My High End Olympe bag in Bordeaux
















I am so in lvoe...


----------



## ivonna

Next, pictures of some of my favorite shoes. Some of them were pictured with bags, but I wanted to group them together.


Starting with Christian Louboutins:


----------



## ivonna

Prada shoes


----------



## ivonna

Prada sandals and pumps


----------



## ivonna

Miu Miu


----------



## ivonna

Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## ivonna

My favorite Gucci


----------



## ivonna

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## ivonna

Elizabeth and James


----------



## ivonna

I really like Tory Burch shoes. I have quite a few, so here are my favorites:

Pumps


----------



## ivonna

Tory Burch sandals


----------



## ivonna

Tory Burch wedges






Thora wedes and Patti wedges are my favorite comfy summer shoes perfect for running around errands or weekend trips to the park or to the beach.


----------



## ivonna

Tory Burch flats


----------



## ivonna

Tory Burch booties


----------



## ivonna

I absolutely love boots. It's hard for me to find boots that fit me because of my skinny calves, so my selection is oftem limited.  Here are some of my favorites:

Tory Burch boots





















These are made of stretch leather, so they look better on.


----------



## ivonna

Prada boots
















These are one of my absolute faves and the color is chocolate brown - it just didn't come out right in the pics.


----------



## ivonna

Balenciaga boots


----------



## ivonna

Gucci
















The bamboo tassels are cute.


----------



## ivonna

Fendi boots


----------



## ivonna

Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## ivonna

Givenchy


----------



## ivonna

My newest addition - Valentino






Love the flower detail:


----------



## ivonna

My Luchese boots - living in TX lol


----------



## ivonna

These are my very special boots. I had them made to order while in Vienna several years ago by a shoe artisan. They were made in an old-fashioned way, 'from scratch' and entirely by hand. They are made from genuine snakeskin.


----------



## ivonna

That will be it for now. I have some new bag arrivals but haven't taken the pcis yet. I will update the thread as soon as I do. 

*** I have just gone gone through the thread and noticed that I have misspelled Louboutins in my first posts! I won't bother the admins to edit the posts, so please excuse the Louboutin faux pas and any other ones that you will find! :shame:


----------



## ivonna

Stardust25 said:


> Lord have it's mercy!!!!!!!  Seriously, I love everything, and the kickass shoes you paired with them  Awesome collection


 
Thank you so much *Stardust25*!


----------



## Stardust25

ivonna said:


> Thank you so much *Stardust25*!





You're so welcome. Oh my the shoes . What a wonderful diverse collection. A treasure trove of goodies!!!!


----------



## asianjade

Wowwwww... your bags are gorgeous and love how you pair it with your shoes. Especially love the leather LVs.....


----------



## travelerscloset

One of *THE best* collection thread I've seen... 
Timeless and classic pieces! I love them all! 
You're one lucky woman!


----------



## pastiche

gorgeous. gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.


----------



## blondehell

fantastic collection!!!


----------



## isbltqe07

love...love your collection esp. the LVs. I'm drooling.


----------



## tulip618

I really love your collection!! you have an admirable taste!! Congrats and thanks so much for sharing!! Really especially love your Fendi collection! Just FAB!!


----------



## ivonna

asianjade said:


> Wowwwww... your bags are gorgeous and love how you pair it with your shoes. Especially love the leather LVs.....


 
Thank you *asianjade*!


----------



## ivonna

travelerscloset said:


> One of *THE best* collection thread I've seen...
> Timeless and classic pieces! I love them all!
> You're one lucky woman!


 
Thank you *travelerscloset*! I enjoyed your beautiful collection very much as well!


----------



## ivonna

pastiche said:


> gorgeous. gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.


 
Thank you *pastiche*!


----------



## ivonna

blondehell said:


> fantastic collection!!!


 
Thank you *blondehell*! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ivonna

isbltqe07 said:


> love...love your collection esp. the LVs. I'm drooling.


 
Thank you so much *isbltqe07*! I love all my bags, but my LVs are special to me.


----------



## ivonna

tulip618 said:


> I really love your collection!! you have an admirable taste!! Congrats and thanks so much for sharing!! Really especially love your Fendi collection! Just FAB!!


 
Thank you so much *tulip618*! It was such a pleasure, so thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What has taken you so long to share your amazing collection with us, huh?!?!?!

I kid. But what an effing collection it is. Wow. And, wow. Can't wait for the new arrivals.

You certainly have one of the best collections here.


----------



## neobaglover

Everything is gorgeous and your LVs and boots are to -die-for!


----------



## intellachick

great collection!  I'm jealous!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai

Beautiful Collection!


----------



## piglett

one word: WOW

amazing collection....love the LV's and the CL'S


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> What has taken you so long to share your amazing collection with us, huh?!?!?!
> 
> I kid. But what an effing collection it is. Wow. And, wow. Can't wait for the new arrivals.
> 
> You certainly have one of the best collections here.


 
Thank you *Alex Spoils Me*!  I love sharing with fellow TPFers - the only people on the planet that actually get it - and have wanted to do this for a long time, but honestly, it seemed like such a hassle. Instead, I really enjoyed taking all the pics, and frequently I would get carried away, so I have like ten times as many pics in my computer that I have taken. I think photography may become my second passion after bags and shoes. I just need to get better at it lol.


----------



## ivonna

neobaglover said:


> Everything is gorgeous and your LVs and boots are to -die-for!


 
Thanks a lot *neobaglover*!


----------



## ivonna

intellachick said:


> great collection! I'm jealous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Beautiful Collection!


 
Thanks *KelseeBrianaJai*! I like your current location in your profile! :lolots:


----------



## ivonna

piglett said:


> one word: WOW
> 
> amazing collection....love the LV's and the CL'S


 
Thanks a lot *piglett*!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ivonna said:


> Thank you *Alex Spoils Me*!  I love sharing with fellow TPFers - the only people on the planet that actually get it - and have wanted to do this for a long time, but honestly, it seemed like such a hassle. Instead, I really enjoyed taking all the pics, and frequently I would get carried away, so I have like ten times as many pics in my computer that I have taken. I think photography may become my second passion after bags and shoes. I just need to get better at it lol.



Your photography is AMAZING! 

I have been a member since '09 and I have yet to do my showcase. Maybe after Christmas  but my pics certainly will not be as gorgeous as yours. I have a simple little digital camera - nothing fancy - like a ten foot lens that can shoot the Hubble telescope, haha.

Please, Please let me know when you post your other goodies.

Sherrie


----------



## Love4MK

This is the first collection I've seen where I love EVERYTHING!  Your bag and shoe collection is absolutely stunning!  Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## ivonna

Love4MK said:


> This is the first collection I've seen where I love EVERYTHING! Your bag and shoe collection is absolutely stunning! Enjoy and wear in good health!


 
Thank you so much *Love4MK*! I am so glad you like it!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Wow what a collection.


----------



## More bags

Wow, absolutely amazing collection. Thanks for taking all the photos and sharing them with us. I love your bag and shoe combinations and your family pics. Your Empreinte and Mahina families are my favourites! Which bags are you using most often? I'm going to flip back to your live reveal thread to check out your latest additions!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Beautiful Collection!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Wow I totally love every piece in your fab collection!


----------



## LV Star

loveee the collection!!!


----------



## ivonna

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Wow what a collection.


 
Thank you so much *BagAddict4Ever*! Glad you like it!


----------



## ivonna

More bags said:


> Wow, absolutely amazing collection. Thanks for taking all the photos and sharing them with us. I love your bag and shoe combinations and your family pics. Your Empreinte and Mahina families are my favourites! Which bags are you using most often? I'm going to flip back to your live reveal thread to check out your latest additions!


 
Thanks for visiting *More bags*! I'm so happy you like it! I do rotate a lot, but Mahina L and Empreinte Artsy are my most frequently used bags. I also use my mono Galliera pm a lot. And thanks for being a part of my reveal!


----------



## ivonna

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Beautiful Collection!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## ivonna

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Wow I totally love every piece in your fab collection!


 
Thank you *PANACHE COUTURE*! I'm so happy you like my collection!


----------



## ivonna

LV Star said:


> loveee the collection!!!


 
Thank you *LV Star*! Glad you stopped by!


----------



## ivonna

I finally took the pictures of my new additions!

It was a long wait! The release of this line was pushed back several times. The rayure line has already raised a lot of controversy among LV addicts - some people love it, and some think it was a definite mistake. I happen to love it and am very glad I got it! 

Presenting - Rayure Neverfull MM


----------



## ivonna

Some close up pics of my new baby!

I think the rayure pattern is very cool!











Here is the bottom






and the inside


----------



## ivonna

Although I am not a particular fan of hand held bags, I coldn't resist this one! Especially that it will actually fit over my shoulder since I am petite. 

Louis Vuitton Fetish Lockit


----------



## ivonna

The shiny canvas on the Lockit is so pretty! However, since it is not too shiny, you can dress this bag up or down. It will go perfectly with jeans as well as with a formal outfit.


----------



## ivonna

And here is a picture of my new babies together!


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

WOW WOW WOW...i've never seen any collection as huge as yours 
I love your Empreinte and Mahina collection for the bags 
Tory and Loub for the shoes collection 
Can't wait to see your other collections


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love your new babiesssssss :urock:


----------



## angelamaz2

I'm seriously having a bag and shoes overdose here, but with joy. Love Love your collection here, especially all the leather Louis Vuitton. I like your new Rayure Neverfull MM, very different


----------



## pointe1134

Okay...now that I recovered from the sight of your INCREDIBLE collection...


----------



## Crazyinlv

ivonna said:


> I finally took the pictures of my new additions!
> 
> It was a long wait! The release of this line was pushed back several times. The rayure line has already raised a lot of controversy among LV addicts - some people love it, and some think it was a definite mistake. I happen to love it and am very glad I got it!
> 
> Presenting - Rayure Neverfull MM




I LOVE it Beautiful!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

both new bags are gorgeous


----------



## Mak Maria

Love all your bags! Thank you for showing. Keep it up!


----------



## Mak Maria

I love the way you style the shoes along!


----------



## miniac

Your collection is ammazzzinggg!!!


----------



## bluetooth101

Oh my!! I finally found this thread!! Thanks for sharing, ivonna!! You have an amazing collection!! I especially love your Mahina babies!!


----------



## PursenLouboutin

AMAZING collection!!!


----------



## valleydolldiva

Awesome!


----------



## Aluxe

Can I just say thanks for taking the time to share this with us. Great pieces, every single one!


----------



## coco1102

Lord have mercy indeed! I want that one, that one and that one...lol that's what came to mind each time I scrolled through the pages! Just gorgeous, I especially love the LV family. They are my fave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anncelyn

OMG your collection is unbelievable!! Just breathtaking.... And the match shoes/bags is just PERFECT. I would need at least 3 lives to build such a various and beautiful collection!!! All i wanted to say: it's fabulous, amazing and stunning!! But i'm sure you have a problem every morning: which bag are you going to carry today??!!  Big congrats for having such a great collection... love everything


----------



## Tasi

Ivonna, you have a fabulous bag and shoe collection!  Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## drspock7

Fabulous collection. Enjoy it


----------



## FreshLilies

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ivonna

LouChanMiuBal said:


> WOW WOW WOW...i've never seen any collection as huge as yours
> I love your Empreinte and Mahina collection for the bags
> Tory and Loub for the shoes collection
> Can't wait to see your other collections


 
Thank you so much *LouChanMiuBal*! Mahina and Empreinte are my favorites as well.


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I love your new babiesssssss :urock:


 Thank you *Alex Spoils Me*! Thanks for coming back!


----------



## ivonna

angelamaz2 said:


> I'm seriously having a bag and shoes overdose here, but with joy. Love Love your collection here, especially all the leather Louis Vuitton. I like your new Rayure Neverfull MM, very different


 
Thank you so much *angelamaz2*! I agree that Rayure is different from LV has made so far, and that's why I like it!


----------



## ivonna

pointe1134 said:


> Okay...now that I recovered from the sight of your INCREDIBLE collection...


 
Thank you *pointe1134*! I am so happy you like it!


----------



## ivonna

Crazyinlv said:


> I LOVE it Beautiful!


 
Thanks a lot *Crazyinlv*!


----------



## ivonna

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> both new bags are gorgeous


 
Thank you **SPOILEDROYALTY*! I am very much in lvoe with both!


----------



## ivonna

Mak Maria said:


> Love all your bags! Thank you for showing. Keep it up!


 


Mak Maria said:


> I love the way you style the shoes along!


 
Thank you *Mak Maria*!


----------



## ivonna

miniac said:


> Your collection is ammazzzinggg!!!


 
Thank you *miniac*! I am so happy you like it!


----------



## ivonna

bluetooth101 said:


> Oh my!! I finally found this thread!! Thanks for sharing, ivonna!! You have an amazing collection!! I especially love your Mahina babies!!


 
Thank you so much for visiting *bluetooth101*! I am so glad you like it. The Mahina line is my top favorite as well!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ivonna said:


> Thank you *Alex Spoils Me*! Thanks for coming back!



Of course. I actually started going through your collection again yesterday then got side tracked. Going to view it again today. I just love your collection.

Can you say stalker??!?! Just kidding. I just appreciate fabulous taste.


----------



## ajawis

Wow, this is the most amazing collection I've ever seen! I love how each bag has matching shoes!! Every girl's dream!


----------



## The tall one

wowser! what a collection!


----------



## estarfaux

Loving the Bubble Bag  and Cannage Satchel!


----------



## ivonna

PursenLouboutin said:


> AMAZING collection!!!


 
Thank you *PursenLouboutin*!


----------



## ivonna

valleydolldiva said:


> Awesome!


 
Thanks a lot *valleydolldiva*!


----------



## ivonna

Aluxe said:


> Can I just say thanks for taking the time to share this with us. Great pieces, every single one!


 
Thank you *Aluxe*! I am so glad you enjoyed my collection!


----------



## CPA

Wow,  just wow!!!


----------



## ivonna

coco1102 said:


> Lord have mercy indeed! I want that one, that one and that one...lol that's what came to mind each time I scrolled through the pages! Just gorgeous, I especially love the LV family. They are my fave. Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks so much *coco1102*! It was such a great pleasure to share with my fellow TPFers!


----------



## ivonna

anncelyn said:


> OMG your collection is unbelievable!! Just breathtaking.... And the match shoes/bags is just PERFECT. I would need at least 3 lives to build such a various and beautiful collection!!! All i wanted to say: it's fabulous, amazing and stunning!! But i'm sure you have a problem every morning: which bag are you going to carry today??!!  Big congrats for having such a great collection... love everything


 
You are too funnny *anncelyn*! Thank you so much for visiting my collection and for your nice comments! I am so happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## ivonna

Tasi said:


> Ivonna, you have a fabulous bag and shoe collection! Thank you for sharing it with us!


 
Thank you so much *Tasi*!


----------



## ivonna

drspock7 said:


> Fabulous collection. Enjoy it


 
Thank you so much for visiting *drspock7*!


----------



## ivonna

FreshLilies said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you *FreshLilies*! I am so glad you like it!


----------



## luvluv

OMG!! AMAZING!! Hahaha I'm drooling over here!


----------



## tlem17

ivonna said:


> And finally a gropup shot of my Louis Vuitton family:



Oh WOW!!!!! So much art in one table... NICE


----------



## Noi_82

Very nice and thank you for sharing.


----------



## TokyoBagQueen

WONDERFUL collection!! Love every item!  Felt like I died and went to heaven for a moment there!!!  Now, if my DH ever brings up my collecting "habit", I'll just point him in the direction of your thread and let him know that I still have SO much more to add!! Congrats and enjoy your amazing collection!!!


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

Great collection... every single piece. and i have to say this... makes me want to not share my collection because you are going to pity me. hahaha!


----------



## LianaY

They should do an MTV purse and shoe collection on your collection. I've been coming back and looking at your collection few times a day, falling in love with it mire and more each time! Another stalker over here&#57606;


----------



## ivonna

ajawis said:


> Wow, this is the most amazing collection I've ever seen! I love how each bag has matching shoes!! Every girl's dream!


 Thank you so much *ajawis*!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Your collection is beyond gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing! I especially liked all of your wedges.


----------



## ivonna

The tall one said:


> wowser! what a collection!


 Thank you *The tall one*!


----------



## ivonna

estarfaux said:


> Loving the Bubble Bag and Cannage Satchel!


 
Thank you!


----------



## fendilova

omg i am sooo jealous! especially of the fendi... damn girl you got taste!


----------



## ivonna

CPA said:


> Wow, just wow!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## mbparcia

Amazing! I love everything. You have great taste!


----------



## ivonna

luvluv said:


> OMG!! AMAZING!! Hahaha I'm drooling over here!


 
Thank you for visiting *luvluv*! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## LVLux

Very Sexy Collection & a treat to see the bags paired w/ your beautiful shoe collection too!


----------



## Nekko

I had to remind my self to breath.  Seriously died a little here. alot!

Amazing collection!! Amazing parings!!


----------



## ivonna

tlem17 said:


> Oh WOW!!!!! So much art in one table... NICE


 
Thank you *tlem17*!


----------



## ivonna

Noi_82 said:


> Very nice and thank you for sharing.


 
Thank you *Noi_82*! It's such a pleasure to share with fellow TPFers!


----------



## ivonna

TokyoBagQueen said:


> WONDERFUL collection!! Love every item!  Felt like I died and went to heaven for a moment there!!!  Now, if my DH ever brings up my collecting "habit", I'll just point him in the direction of your thread and let him know that I still have SO much more to add!! Congrats and enjoy your amazing collection!!!


 
:lolots: *TokyoBagQueen *- you are so funny! And thank you so much for your compliments! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## ivonna

ijustloveLVbags said:


> Great collection... every single piece. and i have to say this... makes me want to not share my collection because you are going to pity me. hahaha!


 
Thank you *ijustloveLVbags*! I'm glad you stepped by!  
If you have been thinking of doing your own thread, I would say definitely do it! It is such a pleasure to share, and it doesn't matter what stage your collection is at right now - I honestly think every collection is unique in its own way!


----------



## ivonna

LianaY said:


> They should do an MTV purse and shoe collection on your collection. I've been coming back and looking at your collection few times a day, falling in love with it mire and more each time! Another stalker over here&#57606;


 
 Thank you *LianaY*! You are so sweet! Thank you for visiting and please come back again!


----------



## ivonna

HermesNewbie said:


> Your collection is beyond gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing! I especially liked all of your wedges.


Thnak you *HermesNewbie*! 



fendilova said:


> omg i am sooo jealous! especially of the fendi... damn girl you got taste!


 
Thanks *fendilova*! I'm glad you like it! Fendi has such gorgeous leather and overall quality! So many timeless pieces...


----------



## ivonna

mbparcia said:


> Amazing! I love everything. You have great taste!


 
Thank you *mbparcia*! so glad you like it!


----------



## ivonna

LVLux said:


> Very Sexy Collection & a treat to see the bags paired w/ your beautiful shoe collection too!


 
Thanks for visiting *LVLux*! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## lvgirlforlife

*wow, fantastic, amazing, wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thewave1969

Lock me in your closet and throw away the key...


----------



## ivonna

Nekko said:


> I had to remind my self to breath. Seriously died a little here. alot!
> 
> Amazing collection!! Amazing parings!!


 
Thank you so much *Nekko*! I'm so happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## ivonna

lvgirlforlife said:


> *wow, fantastic, amazing, wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Thank you *lvgirlforlife*!


----------



## lvsweetness

your collection has me speechless.. okay maybe not cause i'm leaving a comment, so i got some words lol.. but like everyone else, WOW-- i was literally saying wow out loud as i scrolled

SIMPLY FABULOUS!


----------



## clp moo em

ivonna i love everything you own! 
One word STUNNING


----------



## SofieR

Wow..Amazing collection!!


----------



## Sunflower98

Every pc of your bags n shoes are so new n well maintained, how do u store these lovely huge collections?


----------



## ivonna

thewave1969 said:


> Lock me in your closet and throw away the key...


 
:lolots: Thanks *thewave1969*! You are so funny! Thanks for visiting and hope you'll come back!


----------



## ivonna

lvsweetness said:


> your collection has me speechless.. okay maybe not cause i'm leaving a comment, so i got some words lol.. but like everyone else, WOW-- i was literally saying wow out loud as i scrolled
> 
> SIMPLY FABULOUS!


 
Thank you so much *lvsweetness*! I am so glad you enjoyed it! 
BTW - I love you signature pic! Are these your pupies? They are sooo cute!


----------



## lvsweetness

ivonna said:


> Thank you so much *lvsweetness*! I am so glad you enjoyed it!
> BTW - I love you signature pic! Are these your pupies? They are sooo cute!



aw thanks, yes -- my two little girls, lol.. my terrier and my shihtzu


----------



## ivonna

Merry Christmas, Merry Christmas to me! :xtree::santawave:

A Christmas present from DH - new addition, but I will not be able to open it until Christmas! 

















Until then, I will be admiring the box and a great job the SA did packging my new baby!


----------



## bennylica

Wow!


----------



## mlag724

ivonna said:


> Merry Christmas, Merry Christmas to me! :xtree::santawave:
> 
> A Christmas present from DH - new addition, but I will not be able to open it until Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, I will be admiring the box and a great job the SA did packging my new baby!


 I"m in  with your bag showcase. This is my second visit. Congrats on having great taste.  I'll be back to see your Christmas goodies. Must be great to have a DH that is an enabler?:xtree:Merrry Christmas


----------



## lvsweetness

omggggggggggggggg your husband, omggggggggggggg.. so sweet, so nice

only 2 days left, you can make it :rockettes:

can't wait to see you reveal it here!


----------



## ivonna

SofieR said:


> Wow..Amazing collection!!


 
Thank you *SofieR*! Thanks for visiting!


----------



## ivonna

Sunflower98 said:


> Every pc of your bags n shoes are so new n well maintained, how do u store these lovely huge collections?


 
Thank you *Sunflower98*! I baby all my bags and shoes! I am obsessive about having all my bags tucked away in their dustbags when not used, and of course, properly stuffed so that they keep their shape. Before I put any bag back into its dustbag, I always have to clean it and make sure there is not dirt on the outside or little particles left inside. All my shoes are stored in their original boxes, and I will also clean my shoes with baby wipes before I put them back into the box after wearing them. So, I am a little crazy about that!  And of course, I will NEVER set my bag on the floor or anywhere where I suspect it may be dirty. I won't even carry a pen in my bag for fear of penmarks lol! I could go on, but I guess you already have a clear picture of my obsession!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ivonna said:


> Merry Christmas, Merry Christmas to me! :xtree::santawave:
> 
> A Christmas present from DH - new addition, but I will not be able to open it until Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, I will be admiring the box and a great job the SA did packging my new baby!
> 
> This would kill me.
> 
> My hubby has to take whatever he buys me over to my neighbors. He knows me too well.


----------



## tessa06

ivonna said:


> Chanel GST in Metallic Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Christian Loboutin Orsay pumps



It's my first time here at your thread and I love your entire collection! Your bag collection is overwhelming and love how you match them really well with shoes. TDF!

I am not familiar with Chanel purses and so far, I only own one Chanel purse but after seeing this one, I can't stop thinking about it.. I am wondering, is this still available at the Chanel store? 



ivonna said:


> Merry Christmas, Merry Christmas to me! :xtree::santawave:
> 
> A Christmas present from DH - new addition, but I will not be able to open it until Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, I will be admiring the box and a great job the SA did packging my new baby!



Another one?!?!??!!?!?! wwwaaahhh!!! Can't wait to see what's inside.. Congratulations and Merry Christmas!


----------



## princessLIL

Wow! Awesome! Love love your entire collection! 
Can't wait to see what 's inside that Chanel box!
U r one lucky girl)


----------



## ivonna

Finally!!!!! Christmas is here and I officially opened the Chanel box (I would lie if I told you there was no sneak peaking when noone was looking )!

Presenting the new Chanel expandable tote in gorgeous lipstick red! 
















I just LOVE the red and the gorgeous caviar leather. I think I really needed more of this color in my collection. Don't you guys agree?






Merry Christmas everyone! and thank you for letting me share! :xtree::santawave:


----------



## ivonna

clp moo em said:


> ivonna i love everything you own!
> One word STUNNING


 
Thank you *clp moo em*! Merry Christmas! :santawave:


----------



## ivonna

bennylica said:


> Wow!


 
Thank you *bennylica*! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shugarplum

I HEAR ANGELAHHHHHHHHALLALUJUAAAAAAH !!!!   ..:giggles:..BEAULTIFUL DARRRLING..


----------



## ivonna

mlag724 said:


> I"m in  with your bag showcase. This is my second visit. Congrats on having great taste. I'll be back to see your Christmas goodies. Must be great to have a DH that is an enabler?:xtree:Merrry Christmas


 
Thank you *mlag724*! I am so happy you like my collection! DH is not exactly an enabler and thinks I am crazy, but he knows it makes me happy! He says that at least it makes his life easier as far as presents go, and I am just fine with that .


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> ivonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Merry Christmas to me! :xtree::santawave:
> 
> A Christmas present from DH - new addition, but I will not be able to open it until Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, I will be admiring the box and a great job the SA did packging my new baby!
> 
> This would kill me.
> 
> My hubby has to take whatever he buys me over to my neighbors. He knows me too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alex Spoils Me*, of course I wasn't able to resist even though I did try hard, and I HAD to have a sneak peak when my DH was not looking. But I couldn't take her out of her box until today .
Click to expand...


----------



## minuet

the red Chanel tote is stunning! Red on caviar skin is a heavenly match. I have a red GST but its on patent leather.. should've got the caviar one instead 

Anyhow, love your bags collection!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Your collection is stunning! Wow, you have exquisite style. I love it all. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mystorybook

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ivonna

tessa06 said:


> It's my first time here at your thread and I love your entire collection! Your bag collection is overwhelming and love how you match them really well with shoes. TDF!
> 
> I am not familiar with Chanel purses and so far, I only own one Chanel purse but after seeing this one, I can't stop thinking about it.. I am wondering, is this still available at the Chanel store?
> 
> 
> 
> Another one?!?!??!!?!?! wwwaaahhh!!! Can't wait to see what's inside.. Congratulations and Merry Christmas!


 
Thank you *tessa06* for visiting! I am so happy you like my collection! As for the GST, it is still available in the Chanel boutiques, but this color is sold out. I recently saw it in navy, beige claire, and black.  
Thanks again and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ivonna

princessLIL said:


> Wow! Awesome! Love love your entire collection!
> Can't wait to see what 's inside that Chanel box!
> U r one lucky girl)


 
Thank you so much *princessLIL*! It's such a pleasure to be able to share my collection! Just posted pics of my new Chanel - am very much in


----------



## ivonna

Shugarplum said:


> I HEAR ANGELAHHHHHHHHALLALUJUAAAAAAH !!!! ..:giggles:..BEAULTIFUL DARRRLING..


 
Thanks so much *Shugarplum*!


----------



## ivonna

minuet said:


> the red Chanel tote is stunning! Red on caviar skin is a heavenly match. I have a red GST but its on patent leather.. should've got the caviar one instead
> 
> Anyhow, love your bags collection!


 
Thanks so much *minuet*! I fell so much in love with the color, and I agree that the caviar leather enhances the red in a beautiful way.


----------



## ivonna

Addicted2Glam said:


> Your collection is stunning! Wow, you have exquisite style. I love it all. Thanks for sharing


 
Thanks a lot *Addicted2Glam*, and thanks for stepping by! It's such a pleasure to be able to share with you guys!


----------



## ivonna

mystorybook said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you my *mystorybook*! I'm glad you stepped by!


----------



## jovie

Oh my gosh, WOW!!! What a beautiful collection you have and I LOVE the way you've paired the bags with the shoes!!! You've got impeccable taste!!


----------



## princessLIL

Omg! It's stunning!! Enjoy it! I love red in caviar leather!!)


----------



## sarahwj

Holy cow! You have a collection that is beyond fabulous!!! Can't wait to see what else is added as time goes on!


----------



## aprilraign

Very nice, DIVERSE collection of bags!  I'm a big fan of mixing it up.


----------



## Sugarae2000

Very beautiful collection...just LVoely!


----------



## ivonna

jovie said:


> Oh my gosh, WOW!!! What a beautiful collection you have and I LOVE the way you've paired the bags with the shoes!!! You've got impeccable taste!!


 
Thanks *jovie*! I'm happy you enjoyed my collection!


----------



## ivonna

princessLIL said:


> Omg! It's stunning!! Enjoy it! I love red in caviar leather!!)


 
Thank you *princessLIL*!


----------



## Elsie87

What a perfect collection! Seriously, loved each and every piece!!! Great pictures too. And congrats on the Christmas gift; it's beautiful!


----------



## FisherGossip

Wow - how long have you been "collecting" to have so many high end bags.  Beautiful -- I would be looking at them all day and swapping out.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Possum

*Ivonna*, I have seen many of your reveals, and remember asking you to post a collection thread, as I could see that you have exquisite taste and thought it would be great to see your bags. 

But honestly, I had no idea just how wonderful your collection would be!!! 

Thankyou so much for taking the time to share some of the most amazing handbags, shoes and boots I have ever seen!! 

I look forward to many more reveals!!!


----------



## ivonna

sarahwj said:


> Holy cow! You have a collection that is beyond fabulous!!! Can't wait to see what else is added as time goes on!


 
Thanks *sarahwj*! I'm happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## ivonna

aprilraign said:


> Very nice, DIVERSE collection of bags! I'm a big fan of mixing it up.


 
Thank you *aprilraign*!


----------



## ivonna

Sugarae2000 said:


> Very beautiful collection...just LVoely!


 
Thank you *Sugarae2000*!


----------



## ivonna

FisherGossip said:


> Wow - how long have you been "collecting" to have so many high end bags. Beautiful -- I would be looking at them all day and swapping out.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


 
Thanks *FisherGossip*! It's been such a pelasure to share my collection! I have loved shoes and purses ever since I remember - I take after my mom in that respect - so my collection spans over quite a few years now.


----------



## ivonna

Possum said:


> *Ivonna*, I have seen many of your reveals, and remember asking you to post a collection thread, as I could see that you have exquisite taste and thought it would be great to see your bags.
> 
> But honestly, I had no idea just how wonderful your collection would be!!!
> 
> Thankyou so much for taking the time to share some of the most amazing handbags, shoes and boots I have ever seen!!
> 
> I look forward to many more reveals!!!


 
Thank you *Possum*! You are so nice! 
I remember very well you asking me to do that, and thank you so much for your encouragement - this collection thread wouldn't have happened without the encouragement and inspiration from other fellow TPF-ers!


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> What a perfect collection! Seriously, loved each and every piece!!! Great pictures too. And congrats on the Christmas gift; it's beautiful!


 
Thank you *Elsie87*! I very much liked what was under your Christmas tree this year as well!


----------



## balletgirl

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## ivonna

balletgirl said:


> Gorgeous collection!


 
Thank you *balletgirl* and all the best in the New Year! artyhat:


----------



## alleykatz

OMG  What a stunning collection!  I'm in bag envy!


----------



## Tropigal3

Wow, Wow, WOW!  So many gorgeous bags and shoes!  Thanks for posting, I really enjoyed seeing everything!


----------



## BettyLace

Excellent collection, thanks for the share!


----------



## ivonna

alleykatz said:


> OMG What a stunning collection! I'm in bag envy!


 
Thank you *alleykatz*!


----------



## ivonna

Tropigal3 said:


> Wow, Wow, WOW! So many gorgeous bags and shoes! Thanks for posting, I really enjoyed seeing everything!


 
Thank you *Tropigal3*! Thanks for visiting.


----------



## kawaii7

ivonna said:


> Next, pictures of some of my favorite shoes. Some of them were pictured with bags, but I wanted to group them together.
> 
> 
> Starting with Christian Louboutins:



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali_moon

Ok...That's it...I want to see your closet! It must be special built for all those fabulous bags and shoes.  

You have amazing taste and photography skill.  I really enjoy every single pictures and love every single items in your collection.  Thank you so much for sharing to us.


----------



## ladymagenta22

awesome collection! Right variation of classic and trendy pieces! And the shoes are TDF as well!


----------



## MargotChanning

OMG love it ALL! especially the Louboutins


----------



## _Shelly_

Ummm.. HOLY MAHINA!!!!   

Your entire collection is absolutely GORGEOUS!  Wow, I'm so jealous right now  hehe.  And your shoes- YUMMY!!  LOVE how you have so many shoes to match your bags, too!!


----------



## monhelu

I love your style! Everything is so gorgeous!
Do you love your Galliera in Azur?  I just bought the Galliera in Azur and am considering exchanging it for the Artsy in Azur mm.  Also what are your thoughts on your secret long wallet?


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I went through all 18 pages of this thread. To say I was fascinated would be an understatement.  I can't even imagine what your closet must look like!  Your collection is fabulous.  Thanks for taking the time to share all of your magnificent pieces with us.  What is your all time favorite handbag.  I'd love to know!


----------



## cbk021726

I'm so jealous !!!! Love them all !!!


----------



## ivonna

BettyLace said:


> Excellent collection, thanks for the share!


 
Thank you *BettyLace*! Thanks for looking!


----------



## ninakt

A true TDF collection, wow!
Hopefully we can see mod.pics a lot.


----------



## viewwing

How do you choose when to use what?! It must be fun selecting your bag for the day!  I did notice you do not have a single Balenciaga bag, is there a particular reason for this?


----------



## stacianna

Love these.


----------



## Myblackbag

Nice collection!


----------



## ivonna

cali_moon said:


> Ok...That's it...I want to see your closet! It must be special built for all those fabulous bags and shoes.
> 
> You have amazing taste and photography skill. I really enjoy every single pictures and love every single items in your collection. Thank you so much for sharing to us.


 
Thank you *cali_moon*! You are so nice! It has been such pleasure to be able to share. 

My closet is quite small, so I always struggle to keep everything in order the way I like it! And since I started the thread (and it's been almost a month!) my closet has been a mess, and everything is still out of place! So please believe it - you would not want to see it right now! :giggles:


----------



## ivonna

monhelu said:


> I love your style! Everything is so gorgeous!
> Do you love your Galliera in Azur? I just bought the Galliera in Azur and am considering exchanging it for the Artsy in Azur mm. Also what are your thoughts on your secret long wallet?


 
Thank you *monhelu*! Galliera is one of my favorite bags! I love it in mono and azur equally. I like the new Artsy in azur and have been thinking about getting it (since I don't have it in mono), but if were to choose between the two, I would go with Galliera. It is perfect size bag IMO, and it has the hobo style I like best. It is very lightweight, comfortable on the shoulder, and it fits all I need. And most importantly (since I am not too practical when it comes to bags), I love the way it looks. Please let me know which bag you decided on!
As far as the Secret Long wallet is concerned, I love the empreinte leather - it's very durable, so you're not afraid to use it, and it's very presentable. You could even use it as a little clutch. It has less space inside than the Insolite or Amelia wallets though, so if you carry a lot in your wallet, it may not be enough. It works for me because I carry most of my cc separately, and I keep change in the coin purse, so overall, I don't need that many compartments and pockets in the wallet. I think it really boils down to whether you like the style of wallet that opens up completely (as opposed to zippy or sarah for example). Are you thinking of getting one?


----------



## ivonna

MustLuvDogs said:


> I went through all 18 pages of this thread. To say I was fascinated would be an understatement. I can't even imagine what your closet must look like! Your collection is fabulous. Thanks for taking the time to share all of your magnificent pieces with us. What is your all time favorite handbag. I'd love to know!


 
Thank you *MustLuvDogs*! Sorry if I disappoint you, but I can' say that I have one favorite bag, but I definitely have my favorites. Mahina L will be the strongest one as I am a hobo girl, and I just love the soft, smooshy leather. For non-LV - Fendi Mia grande satchel and Chanel chain around flap.


----------



## ivonna

_Shelly_ said:


> Ummm.. HOLY MAHINA!!!!
> 
> Your entire collection is absolutely GORGEOUS! Wow, I'm so jealous right now  hehe. And your shoes- YUMMY!! LOVE how you have so many shoes to match your bags, too!!


 
Thank you *_Shelly_*! I'm glad you stepped by!  BTW - I LOVE your avatar - it's such a beautiful picture, and your baby daughter is so cute!


----------



## ivonna

kawaii7 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks *kawaii7*! 



ladymagenta22 said:


> awesome collection! Right variation of classic and trendy pieces! And the shoes are TDF as well!


 
Thank you so much *ladymagenta22*! 



MargotChanning said:


> OMG love it ALL! especially the Louboutins


 
Thank you *MargotChanning*! 



cbk021726 said:


> I'm so jealous !!!! Love them all !!!


 
Thanks a lot *cbk021726*!


----------



## ivonna

viewwing said:


> How do you choose when to use what?! It must be fun selecting your bag for the day!  I did notice you do not have a single Balenciaga bag, is there a particular reason for this?


 
Thanks *viewwing*! Honestly, I am too lazy to change my bags every single day, but I do have one week rule. My bag has to match my outfit, so sometimes, I will change bags more often than once a week. 
It's so funny that you mentioned Balenciaga because I have been thinking about Balenciaga recently, especially after viewing other TPFers' threads and  seeing so many beautiful Balenciaga pieces. I really appreciate leather bags, and Balenciaga seems to have one of the finest leathers. I also have noticed that most ladies end up with MANY Balenciagas, so I guess they must be addictive, and there must be a reason for that.  Do you own any Balenciaga bags yourself?


----------



## JennyErin

Amazing collection!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!

BTW the patina on your monos is Perfection!


----------



## caramel15

Love your collection!  Especially liked how you paired the bags and shoes and how you have a little of everything. Simply fabulous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## viewwing

ivonna said:


> Thanks *viewwing*! Honestly, I am too lazy to change my bags every single day, but I do have one week rule. My bag has to match my outfit, so sometimes, I will change bags more often than once a week.
> It's so funny that you mentioned Balenciaga because I have been thinking about Balenciaga recently, especially after viewing other TPFers' threads and  seeing so many beautiful Balenciaga pieces. I really appreciate leather bags, and Balenciaga seems to have one of the finest leathers. I also have noticed that most ladies end up with MANY Balenciagas, so I guess they must be addictive, and there must be a reason for that.  Do you own any Balenciaga bags yourself?



As a matter of fact I do!I've gone through that whole "must collect all the colors phase" but have since kept all the classic colors I know I'm gonna use a lot. I've got about 5 of them. The leather is to die for and it's a very light weight practical bag, especially the city with the regular hardware and tassels! 

But I do find some of the lighter colored bags fading in time and that has stopped me from purchasing more. The darker colors are good though.


----------



## ivonna

Taking advantage of New Year's sale deals, I got the following 

Dolce & Gabanna slides in red (will go with my new Chanel )







Coach Daisee pumps











Coach Tinsley pumps in brown











I also have some updates to make in the handbag department, and I will post them as soon as I take the pics, so please stay tuned!


----------



## rose60610

Ivonna,

Your collections are outstanding!  I just discovered them today.  Bravo!  I look forward to your updates!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thanks for the updates, doll. Loving everything per usual. So jealous.


----------



## mlag724

ivonna said:


> Taking advantage of New Year's sale deals, I got the following
> 
> Dolce & Gabanna slides in red (will go with my new Chanel )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Daisee pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Tinsley pumps in brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some updates to make in the handbag department, and I will post them as soon as I take the pics, so please stay tuned!


 Thank you for sharing all your beautiful goodies. Keep em coming. I'm looking forward to seeing them. How do you store your bags and shoes?


----------



## Mlendra

I love your bag (and shoes!) collection, especially your LV ones!


----------



## pursefanatique

I LOOVEE  your LV collections and the shoes!!! One very lucky girl! (so jealouusss...)  (wonder how do you keep them, do you carry the bags regularly, use the shoes?!? How old are they? How do you keep them looking fabulous?!??


----------



## Tropigal3

Love your new boots and red slides!  I'd love to wear boots but it's too hot here in the tropics.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Where did all your pics go?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

If you delete them from photobucket they are deleted from here, too.


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> If you delete them from photobucket they are deleted from here, too.


 
Hi Sherrie! just the pics of the updates are gone. I didn't delete them, but I just edited the name of this album today. I guess that did it!   I need to figure out what to do now! I guess I will post the pics again...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ivonna said:


> Hi Sherrie! just the pics of the updates are gone. I didn't delete them, but I just edited the name of this album today. I guess that did it!   I need to figure out what to do now! I guess I will post the pics again...



Hello, luv. Yeah you're gonna have to reload them. If you delete, which you didn't, or edit them, it breaks the link to here. Strange.

But make sure you do because your collection is like my crack.


----------



## ivonna

OK Ladies and Gents! Time for long overdue updates! Actually, I have already posted them once, and then foolishly decided to edit the title of the album in the Photobucket because it had a misspelled word. Little did I know that this will play havoc in my thread as all the update pictures got messed up! So here I am reposting! 

***Lesson learned: do not change ANYTHING in your Photobucket once the pictures have been posted! 

I'll start with wallets and SLGs. 

It was a part of my Christmas haul. I got the Chanel expandable tote from the hubby, and I got these from myself. 

LV Black Multicolor Zippy Wallet












 the lime green interior!


----------



## ivonna

I also got myself the vernis key holder in rouge fauviste


----------



## ivonna

While the vernis keyholder was intended to go with my Sarah Noeud wallet in RV, it appears to go perfectly with the black MC zippy wallet as well!


----------



## ivonna

And the last present I got myself was the Leo stole in marine!


----------



## ivonna

And the group pic of my entire Christmas haul for this year! :xtree:


----------



## ivonna

Presenting my updated stole collection:

Leo stole in marine, Leo stole in indigo, and Leo stole in marron






with flash


----------



## ivonna

I also absolutely  my LV stole in azur


----------



## ivonna

After Christmas, I bought this beauty - LV Rayure Insolite wallet to go with my Rayure Neverfull MM






I really like the interior


----------



## ivonna

My updated LV wallet collection:

Empreinte Long Secret wallet in orage, Mono Rayure Insolite wallet, Mahina Amelia wallet in opal, blak Multicolor Zippy wallet, Mahina Amelia wallet in marine, Sarah Noeud wallet in rouge fauviste, and Mono Insolite wallet with violet interior


----------



## ivonna

And some new wallet-SLG combos


----------



## ivonna

Now shoe updates, starting with boots - I couldn't stop myself when I saw these on sale! Fendi pull-on boots in black suede!


----------



## ivonna

I also got (unfortunately, these were not on sale ) Loeffler Randall Matilde boots in black. I wanted to get these last winter, but by the time I made up my mind, they were sold out in my size. But I got them this year, and I love them! They fit as a glove (which happens not that often with my skinny calves), and as soon as they arrived and I tried them on, I ordered another pair in acorn! Without further ado, presenting my Matilde wedge boots in black







and in acorn


----------



## ivonna

I really like Loeffler Randall quality and style, so I also got these, and they were on sale... 

Loeffler Randall booties in black


----------



## ivonna

Taking advantage of New Year's sale deals, I got the following 

Dolce & Gabanna slides in red (will go with my new Chanel )






Coach Daisee pumps











Coach Tinsley pumps


----------



## ivonna

And finally last but not least - my newest bag addition - presenting my first classic Chanel jumbo flap in dark brown lambskin! 






 the matte gold HW











and absolutely love the soft, smooth, and silky lambskin


----------



## ivonna

And here she is again...


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hello, luv. Yeah you're gonna have to reload them. If you delete, which you didn't, or edit them, it breaks the link to here. Strange.
> 
> But make sure you do because your collection is like my crack.


 
 OMG girl, you crack me up!!!!

BTW - I just updated and added the new arm candy!


----------



## ivonna

ninakt said:


> A true TDF collection, wow!
> Hopefully we can see mod.pics a lot.


 
Thank you *ninakat*! 



stacianna said:


> Love these.


 
Thank you *stacianna*!



Myblackbag said:


> Nice collection!


 
Thanks *Myblackbag*!


----------



## ivonna

JennyErin said:


> Amazing collection!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!
> 
> BTW the patina on your monos is Perfection!


 
Thank you *JennyErin*! 



caramel15 said:


> Love your collection! Especially liked how you paired the bags and shoes and how you have a little of everything. Simply fabulous! Thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you *caramel15*! I truly enjoy sharing my collection - thank you for visiting! 



rose60610 said:


> Ivonna,
> 
> Your collections are outstanding! I just discovered them today. Bravo! I look forward to your updates!


 
Thanks *rose60610*! I'm glad you visited and please come back any time!


----------



## ivonna

mlag724 said:


> Thank you for sharing all your beautiful goodies. Keep em coming. I'm looking forward to seeing them. How do you store your bags and shoes?


 
Thanks *mlag724*! All in my small closet. I am really particular about storing my bags - each in its own dustbag and stuffed to the max so that it keeps its shape. I usually keep shoes in their original boxes because you can stack them more easily that way, and that saves the space!


----------



## Elsie87

ivonna said:


> And finally last but not least - my newest bag addition - presenting my first classic Chanel jumbo flap in dark brown lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matte gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and absolutely love the soft, smooth, and silky lambskin


 
Fabulous new additions, but this is absolutely divine! Nothing like Chanel lambskin! 

Congrats!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love the new additions. Just fabulous.


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> Fabulous new additions, but this is absolutely divine! *Nothing like Chanel lambskin!*
> 
> Congrats!


 
^^^^^
ITA! 

Thank you *Elsie87*!


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love the new additions. Just fabulous.


 
TY Sherrie!


----------



## lovebagsalot

Fabulous collection!


----------



## nessasita

Your collection is fantastic!


----------



## Eva1991

AWESOME COLLECTION of both bags and shoes!!!!!

I especially LVoe your LVs!

Do you pair each bag with a different shoe (as you did in your posts) or mix and match???


----------



## ivonna

lovebagsalot said:


> Fabulous collection!


 
Thank you *lovebagsalot*! 



nessasita said:


> Your collection is fantastic!


 
Thanks a lot *nessasita*!


----------



## ivonna

Eva1991 said:


> AWESOME COLLECTION of both bags and shoes!!!!!
> 
> I especially LVoe your LVs!
> 
> Do you pair each bag with a different shoe (as you did in your posts) or mix and match???


 
Thanks *Eva1991*! I actually do both - it depends on my outfit. As long as it all ties together...


----------



## AstaK.

OOOWWW u have good taste for shoes and bags

How long it took for have it so perfect?


----------



## Aimee3401

You have a fabulous collection! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see what's next!!


----------



## hitherexox

breathtakin collection of bags n shoes!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Fabulous collection!! I enjoyed seeing your bags with coordinating shoes! Fantastic!



ivonna said:


> With Tory Burch pumps



This is totally random & off topic... but do you mind sharing where you found the vase & filler in this photo? I've been looking for something similiar, a vase this color and a filler with lots of leaves that has a shine to it. It would be perfect! Thanks!


----------



## ivonna

AstaK. said:


> OOOWWW u have good taste for shoes and bags
> 
> How long it took for have it so perfect?


 
Thank you *AstaK.*! I have been addicted for quite a while , but it's still far from perfect!



Aimee3401 said:


> You have a fabulous collection! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see what's next!!


 
Thank you *Aimee3401*! Unfortunately, I couldn't resist the temptation of the Jan. 13th release, and the new arm candy is on its way! 



hitherexox said:


> breathtakin collection of bags n shoes!!!


 
Thank you *hitherexox*!


----------



## ivonna

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Fabulous collection!! I enjoyed seeing your bags with coordinating shoes! Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally random & off topic... but do you mind sharing where you found the vase & filler in this photo? I've been looking for something similiar, a vase this color and a filler with lots of leaves that has a shine to it. It would be perfect! Thanks!


 

Thank you *Bags4Bubbles*! I'm glad you like it! 

The vase and the filler are both from Pier1.


----------



## Aimee3401

ivonna said:


> Thank you *AstaK.*! I have been addicted for quite a while , but it's still far from perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Aimee3401*! Unfortunately, I couldn't resist the temptation of the Jan. 13th release, and the new arm candy is on its way!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *hitherexox*!



I can't wait to see what you are getting!! I just bought the Empreinte Audacieuse in Infini and I will be getting it this week sometime. Did you order this bag in Aube? I recall you mentioning that somewhere. I can't wait to see your photos!!


----------



## ivonna

Aimee3401 said:


> I can't wait to see what you are getting!! I just bought the Empreinte Audacieuse in Infini and I will be getting it this week sometime. Did you order this bag in Aube? I recall you mentioning that somewhere. I can't wait to see your photos!!


 
Did you get MM? If so, we may be bag twins!  I originally got Adacieuse aube, and I received it yesterday. Unfortunately, it was defective! I had to send it back today to exchange it, and I am tempted to go with infini instead of aube. I have until tomorrow to decide!


----------



## Cleancindy

You have such a fab taste!! Love your collection very much !! I want to ask you how to make the LV stoles twisty(hard to keep the shape), mines look different


----------



## Aimee3401

ivonna said:


> Did you get MM? If so, we may be bag twins!  I originally got Adacieuse aube, and I received it yesterday. Unfortunately, it was defective! I had to send it back today to exchange it, and I am tempted to go with infini instead of aube. I have until tomorrow to decide!



Yes, I got the MM. It is gorgeous! Have you received the Infini yet?


----------



## lukrezia78

I love your Jackie, it is such a timeless yet casual bag. I am still waiting for Gucci to release it in black though....Maybe next winter...


----------



## ivonna

Aimee3401 said:


> Yes, I got the MM. It is gorgeous! Have you received the Infini yet?


 
No, I haven't! Not until Friday...


----------



## ivonna

Cleancindy said:


> You have such a fab taste!! Love your collection very much !! I want to ask you how to make the LV stoles twisty(hard to keep the shape), mines look different


 
Thank you* Cleancindy*! I store my stoles in their dustbags, but in order to squeeze them in there you have to twist them very much as if you were wringing them , but of course, very gently. I never really thought about it, but I guess that's why they are so twisty...



lukrezia78 said:


> I love your Jackie, it is such a timeless yet casual bag. I am still waiting for Gucci to release it in black though....Maybe next winter...


 
Thank you *lukreia*! Jackie is my favorite Gucci bag, and I just looove Gucissima!


----------



## ivonna

Time for some updates! First shoes:

My new Prada studded booties. Love these and they are so comfy!


----------



## ivonna

Next, my new SLG candy - from the 2012 Louis Vuitton Valentine collection, presenting my new vernis rayures zippy wallet in pomme! 
It is soooo cute, I couldn't stop taking pictures! 





















http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m637/iwstar/additins%20to%20the%20colection%20thread/063.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m637/iwstar/additins%20to%20the%20colection%20thread/065-1.jpg


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

ivonna said:


> Thank you *Bags4Bubbles*! I'm glad you like it!
> 
> The vase and the filler are both from Pier1.



Fantastic! I'm going to stop by there sometime this week to see what they have available. Thanks!

And OMG I love your new zippy wallet & Prada booties!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Amazing collection!  Everything is divine.


----------



## 3fatpigs

Ivonna,  your new LV wallet is beautiful.  Is it a new arrival from LV?  You have a good taste!


----------



## garf13ld

Lovely collections!


----------



## 3fatpigs

wow amazing.  Love your collections.


----------



## 3fatpigs

ivonna said:


> Let's start with my little Chanel family.
> 
> Chanel Quilted bubble bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Christian Loboutin Bibi pumps



Beautiful Chanel Bubble Bag.


----------



## ivonna

3fatpigs said:


> Ivonna, your new LV wallet is beautiful. Is it a new arrival from LV? You have a good taste!


 
Thank you! Yes, the zippy wallet in vernis rayures was released in Jan 13. It's LV Valentine collection for this year. 



3fatpigs said:


> Beautiful Chanel Bubble Bag.


 
Thank you! I love this bag as well!


----------



## 3fatpigs

ivonna said:


> Thank you! Yes, the zippy wallet in vernis rayures was released in Jan 13. It's LV Valentine collection for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love this bag as well!



Overall your collection is gorgeous!  I can't believe that you bought the same style bag with different colors.  Besides, your shoes are fantastic.


----------



## More bags

ivonna said:


> And finally last but not least - my newest bag addition - presenting my first classic Chanel jumbo flap in dark brown lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matte gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and absolutely love the soft, smooth, and silky lambskin



This bag is delicious - congratulations! Great pics.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I know you are withholding something from us here . 

Whip it out.


----------



## natyy

Omg I love your collection wish I was ur daughter lol mooommmmm !


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I know you are withholding something from us here .
> 
> Whip it out.


 
There is no withholding from you!  I guess I gotta whip it out finally!


----------



## ivonna

So, I have a new addition, and a new lvoe to share  Presenting my Louis Vuitton Audacieuse MM in infini!


----------



## ivonna

I am so in love with this bag! First, I love the empreinte line and the empreinte leather, second, I love hobos - so this is a perfect combination for me! I love the suede detail on this bag, and I love the hardware. It's just beautiful! 

More pictures of my new addition/addiction:


----------



## ivonna

And here she is again!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ivonna said:


> There is no withholding from you!  I guess I gotta whip it out finally!



Nope and Yep.

How dare you?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ahhh. There she is. Ivonna, I am booking a flight!


----------



## ivonna

DesigningStyle said:


> Amazing collection! Everything is divine.


 
Thank you *DesigningStyle*! 



garf13ld said:


> Lovely collections!


 
Thanks a lot *garf13ld*! 



natyy said:


> Omg I love your collection wish I was ur daughter lol mooommmmm !


 
Thanks *natyy *and welcome to TPF!


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ahhh. There she is. Ivonna, I am booking a flight!


 
You always crack me up girl!


----------



## ivonna

3fatpigs said:


> Overall your collection is gorgeous! *I can't believe that you bought the same style bag with different colors.* Besides, your shoes are fantastic.


 
Yes, that's why you call it addiction.:giggles: Thanks for visiting Rita!


----------



## ivonna

I have more updates to make! 

First, my Louis Vuitton addition - my absolute LV favorite - Mahina L in the new color oursin, just released on February 1st. I just couldn't resist that beauty and this color!


----------



## ivonna

More pictures of my new L baby


----------



## ivonna

I was surprised to see that the new Mahina was made in Italy. All the ones that I have own so far were made in France. It doesn't bother me, but I thought it was interesting and worth mentioning.


----------



## ivonna

I also got her a friend to play with. 






with flash


----------



## ivonna

I am clearly obsessed with the new vernis rayures SLG line and the zippy wallet becasue after I purchased the zippy wallet in pomme raye, I absolutely couldn't forget about this one - the zippy wallet in amarante raye. It just kept haunting me, and I had to have it!


----------



## ivonna

More pictures of my zippy wallets in pomme raye and amarante raye. They are sooo cute together!


----------



## ivonna

Next, my new Chanel addition. She arrived yesterday, and I absolutely adore her! Presenting my Chanel classic maxi flap in caviar leather! 

natural light











in artificial light, no flash






and with flash


----------



## ivonna

More pictures of my new Chanel


----------



## ivonna

and with flash


----------



## 3fatpigs

ivonna said:


> More pictures of my zippy wallets in pomme raye and amarante raye. They are sooo cute together!



gorgeous!


----------



## 3fatpigs

ivonna said:


> I have more updates to make!
> 
> First, my Louis Vuitton addition - my absolute LV favorite - Mahina L in the new color oursin, just released on February 1st. I just couldn't resist that beauty and this color!



wow beautiful color.  love it!


----------



## noonoo07

Amazing collection!!  Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## Lady Moe

Amazing Collection!!!  Everything is so beautiful and I love how all the bags have a coordinated shoe!!!


----------



## ivonna

3fatpigs said:


> gorgeous!


 


3fatpigs said:


> wow beautiful color. love it!


 
Thank you Rita! I love the Mahina line - can't you tell?


----------



## ivonna

noonoo07 said:


> Amazing collection!! Keep the updates coming!!


 
Thank you *noonoo07*! 



Lady Moe said:


> Amazing Collection!!! Everything is so beautiful and I love how all the bags have a coordinated shoe!!!


 
Thank you *Lady Moe*!


----------



## n_moviehouse

You present your collection in a vary straightforward manner.. And I love it...


----------



## 3fatpigs

ivonna said:


> Thank you Rita! I love the Mahina line - can't you tell?



absolutely


----------



## Vlei

Oh my god..... Fabulous collectionnnn!!!  You r so lucky, girll... I wonder how does ur wardrobe look like...


----------



## Ibutterfly

ivonna said:


> If you ask me about my favorite bag, my answer will be Mahina L. It is a perfect hobo - so lightweight and roomy without being too bulky. And I am a hobo girl; I don't do too well with handheld bags and don't own too many. My lifestyle is pretty casual and rarely calls for formal clothes or bags. Therefore, Mahina fits in perfectly!
> 
> Group pics of my L babies:


Wow! A truly impressive & thoroughly wonderful collection. Congratulations!


----------



## kyjx

I just died a little..... Wonderful collection!


----------



## nicholle

ivonna said:


> I have more updates to make!
> 
> First, my Louis Vuitton addition - my absolute LV favorite - Mahina L in the new color oursin, just released on February 1st. I just couldn't resist that beauty and this color!




Beautiful! Is the oursin deep purple?


----------



## Elsie87

Your new additions are gorgeous!!!


----------



## tnguyen87

I lusted over all of your bags! It was so wonderful looking through your collection! I would die happy if I could be in your closet.


----------



## LOUISBOY

Congrats on the great collection! Very Fabulous!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh Ivonna, I :salute: you. I am so in love with your new girls. That Mahina is simply perfect and the Chanel... no words.


----------



## RhondaE

Beautiful collection!


----------



## WenD08

your collection is amazing!  i know when you walk into a store, the SAs get so excited b/c they know a sale is coming


----------



## miss_autumn

I am so envious of your amazing collection especially the Mahina L's! love that you have them in so many different colours!


----------



## ivonna

n_moviehouse said:


> You present your collection in a vary straightforward manner.. And I love it...


 
Thanks a lot! 



Vlei said:


> Oh my god..... Fabulous collectionnnn!!! You r so lucky, girll... I wonder how does ur wardrobe look like...


 
Thank you! I always complain that my closet is too small, but at least I don't have to share it with DH. 



Ibutterfly said:


> Wow! A truly impressive & thoroughly wonderful collection. Congratulations!


 
Thank you so much! 



kyjx said:


> I just died a little..... Wonderful collection!


 
Thank you kyjx!


----------



## ivonna

nicholle said:


> Beautiful! Is the oursin deep purple?


 
Hello nicholle! Thanks for visiting. Yes, oursin is deep purple. The pictures with flash show the color best IMO.


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> Your new additions are gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you Elsie87!


----------



## kef2

ivonna said:
			
		

> And here is my new addition to my LV collection. She arrived after the group shot was taken. I am sorry, but there is no way I am taking all of them out of their dustbags again, so I guess there will be no updated family photo, at least for now .
> 
> My High End Olympe bag in Bordeaux
> 
> I am so in lvoe...



Wow, that is the most beautiful bag I have ever seen. You have a wonderful collection and all of them are in such amazing condition. It was a pleasure viewing them!


----------



## rx8

The GST is awesome! Like the color!


----------



## winniejo

ivonna said:
			
		

> And here she is again...



Gorgeous Chanel. Love the matte hw. 

Did anyone already ask, how many bags is this total?


----------



## fluffyball

Your collection is just BEAUTIFUL!!! I've never seen a thread here I liked (ADORED) that much!!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mbaibua

Absolutely Fantrastic 
I really love the way ,u mixed shoes and bags.


----------



## CPA

ivonna said:


> I have more updates to make!
> 
> First, my Louis Vuitton addition - my absolute LV favorite - Mahina L in the new color oursin, just released on February 1st. I just couldn't resist that beauty and this color!


 

Wow,  just wow,  luv the color.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## CPA

Ivonna,

 Please take a picture of your closet,  I think it must be a huge closet.  Luv to see all the goodies in there.


----------



## ivonna

tnguyen87 said:


> I lusted over all of your bags! It was so wonderful looking through your collection! I would die happy if I could be in your closet.


 
Thannk you tnguyen87! 



LOUISBOY said:


> Congrats on the great collection! Very Fabulous!


 
Thank you LOUISBOY! Thanks for visiting! 



RhondaE said:


> Beautiful collection!


 
Thank you RhondaE!



WenD08 said:


> your collection is amazing! i know when you walk into a store, the SAs get so excited b/c they know a sale is coming


 
Thanks! 



Daowie said:


> I am so envious of your amazing collection especially the Mahina L's! love that you have them in so many different colours!


 
Thank you Daowie! I love Mahina L - it seems I could never get enough!


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh Ivonna, I :salute: you. I am so in love with your new girls. That Mahina is simply perfect and the Chanel... no words.


 
Thank you luv!


----------



## Dreamerzzz

WOW! Your collection is absolutely fabulous. Love the way you style the bags and shoes together. I can't decide which I like most..... have to go back and feast my eyes again. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ivonna

kef2 said:


> Wow, that is the most beautiful bag I have ever seen. You have a wonderful collection and all of them are in such amazing condition. It was a pleasure viewing them!


 


rx8 said:


> The GST is awesome! Like the color!


 


winniejo said:


> Gorgeous Chanel. Love the matte hw.
> 
> Did anyone already ask, how many bags is this total?


 


fluffyball said:


> Your collection is just BEAUTIFUL!!! I've never seen a thread here I liked (ADORED) that much!!!! Thank you for sharing


 


Mbaibua said:


> Absolutely Fantrastic
> I really love the way ,u mixed shoes and bags.


 
Thank you ladies for your nice comments and for visiting! I appreciate so much the opportunity to share with you!


----------



## ivonna

CPA said:


> Wow, just wow, luv the color. Congrats!!!!


 


CPA said:


> Ivonna,
> 
> Please take a picture of your closet, I think it must be a huge closet. Luv to see all the goodies in there.


 
Thank you CPA! I will defnitely do that - once I make it a little more, how should I put it, presentable. :giggles:


----------



## noni_wibisono

Oh my God, that chanel bubble you had, really beautiful i'm admiring your taste and collection


----------



## ivonna

Dreamerzzz said:


> WOW! Your collection is absolutely fabulous. Love the way you style the bags and shoes together. I can't decide which I like most..... have to go back and feast my eyes again. Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you so much! I'm glad you visited. 



noni_wibisono said:


> Oh my God, that chanel bubble you had, really beautiful i'm admiring your taste and collection


 
Thanks noni_wibisono! She is one of my favorite Chanels.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection! Love them all. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ivonna

Times for updates! First, shoes. Recently, I fell in love with YSL Tributes, and I picked up a few pairs.

First, YSL Tribute high heel in black 







Next, YSL Tribute high heel in poppy






and YSL Tribute high heel in cigar


----------



## ivonna

I also picked up a couple of Tributes with lower heel

in navy blue






and in pewter


----------



## ivonna

And here is a group picture of my Tribute sandals. I love them! They are very comfy, even with the hgher heel.


----------



## ivonna

And finally, my newest bag addition - my beloved Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag in turquiose!


----------



## ivonna

More pictures of my new baby!


----------



## ivonna

I think these pictures shows the turquoise color a little better:


----------



## ivonna

And here is Sofia Coppola and I together


----------



## Lourdes562

This thread was so exciting to see! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hunniesochic

You have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh my gosh, Ivonna. I didn't see the new goodies until now. I am dying for those YSL's and the SC in turquoise just leaps off the page. Can you post more pics of her? Inside and outside of the house?


----------



## redcoral

Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elsie87

ivonna said:


> And here is Sofia Coppola and I together


 
Gorgeous!!! Congrats on the new bag! 

And I LOVE the new Tributes!


----------



## ivonna

Lourdes562 said:


> This thread was so exciting to see! Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you Lourdes562! 



hunniesochic said:


> You have an amazing collection!!!


 
Thanks hunniesochic!


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh my gosh, Ivonna. I didn't see the new goodies until now. I am dying for those YSL's and the SC in turquoise just leaps off the page. Can you post more pics of her? Inside and outside of the house?


 
Thanks Alex Spolis Me! Nice to see you! will post some more pics of SC in action soon! will let you know.


----------



## ivonna

redcoral said:


> Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you redcoral! I enjoy so much being able to share with fellow TPFers. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congrats on the new bag!
> 
> And I LOVE the new Tributes!


 
Thanks Elsie87! went a little overboard with the Tributes, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ivonna said:


> Thanks Alex Spolis Me! Nice to see you! will post some more pics of SC in action soon! will let you know.



Please do. That bag is just making my boat float.



Sherrie


----------



## amber_j

Such a beautiful collection. The bags! The shoes! Oh my!

Thank you for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## Wilsom04

ivonna said:


> Let's start with my little Chanel family.
> 
> Chanel Quilted bubble bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Christian Loboutin Bibi pumps


The perfect couple!


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh my gosh, Ivonna. I didn't see the new goodies until now. I am dying for those YSL's and the SC in turquoise just leaps off the page. Can you post more pics of her? Inside and outside of the house?


 
Sherrie, as promised - more pics of SC pm in turquoise. As you requested - inside and outside lol. Sorry it took me so long, but as they say - better late than never.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ivonna said:


> Sherrie, as promised - more pics of SC pm in turquoise. As you requested - inside and outside lol. Sorry it took me so long, but as they say - better late than never.



My goodness. It was worth the wait. Thanks Ivonna


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh and every time I look at your avatar, your puppy looks like it has a small hat on because of the lamp in the background.


----------



## Starview

Oh! So beautiful .


----------



## alvara

Ivonna, your collection of bags is beyond gorgeous! But I honestly admire your shoes. I find that shoes are quite underestimated here in Purse forum. Often one can see photos of women wearing beautiful expensive Chanel, LV, Hermes bags and cheap, worn-out or rather inappropriate shoes, like Uggs, Converse, Havaianas, etc. I always remember Hannibal Lecter's quote:" You know what you look like to me, with your good bag and your cheap shoes? You look like a rube. A well scrubbed, hustling rube with a little taste."
So, to cut a long story  - I highly appreciate your collection, and am a true fan of yours!


----------



## CarSol

ivonna said:


> And a family picture of my Chanel bags


 
WOW, your Chanel collection is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## WenD08

Love the bags and the boots. Your collection is on point


----------



## afqueen

Speechless u collection is amazing...Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## bunnyboop09

Gorgeous collection!!!!!!!!! I loveeeeeeee all of your purses and shoes specially the LVs, Chanels and Fendis!!! AMAZING!!! I am speechless! Your closet probably looks like HEAVEN!  I wish i can have that kind of huge collection (dreaming...lol) :wondering


----------



## angeldevil888

Simply adorable!!!! Lucky you!


----------



## dlynn

Wow Ivonna....that was a lot of work! Thank you so much for letting us take peak in your closet!  
Gorgeous Collection!


----------



## ivonna

Alex Spoils Me said:


> My goodness. It was worth the wait. Thanks Ivonna


 
Thanks dear! 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh and every time I look at your avatar, your puppy looks like it has a small hat on because of the lamp in the background.


 
I know - I love that picture of him, this being one of the reasons lol. BTW, your avatar just cracks me up!


----------



## ivonna

amber_j said:


> Such a beautiful collection. The bags! The shoes! Oh my!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pics with us.


 
Thanks amber_j! 



Wilsom04 said:


> The perfect couple!


 
Thanks!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Just got my baby to sleep so I could stay up and FINALLY take in this thread!!  Would love to see your closet and how you store all these beautiful shoes and handbags....your collection is amazing and I love them all!


----------



## clovebarrett

Absoulutely marvelous!


----------



## Wilmaerika

Lucky girl. Totally gorgeous collection!


----------



## Maria Adam

Amazzzingggggg colection!!!!!!


----------



## fyn72

OH MY... What a collection! LOL I am impressed   I see why you need your own Thread. You must need a spare room to keep it all in


----------



## 50wishes

Oh, my goodness.  What a spectacular collection!  Wow!


----------



## airborne

stunner collection


----------



## pinki682

Amazing collection! Everything is so lovely! Glad I waited to post. all! Can't wait to :sunnies more!


----------



## myyamap

love all your bags and shoes


----------



## ivonna

Starview said:


> Oh! So beautiful .


 


carensolomon said:


> WOW, your Chanel collection is AMAZING!!!!


 


WenD08 said:


> Love the bags and the boots. Your collection is on point


 


afqueen said:


> Speechless u collection is amazing...Thanks 4 sharing


 


angeldevil888 said:


> Simply adorable!!!! Lucky you!


 
Thank you so much ladies for visiting my thread and for your nice comments!


----------



## ivonna

alvara said:


> Ivonna, your collection of bags is beyond gorgeous! But I honestly admire your shoes. I find that shoes are quite underestimated here in Purse forum. Often one can see photos of women wearing beautiful expensive Chanel, LV, Hermes bags and cheap, worn-out or rather inappropriate shoes, like Uggs, Converse, Havaianas, etc. I always remember Hannibal Lecter's quote:" You know what you look like to me, with your good bag and your cheap shoes? You look like a rube. A well scrubbed, hustling rube with a little taste."
> So, to cut a long story - I highly appreciate your collection, and am a true fan of yours!


 
Thank you so much Alvara! For me, bags and shoes have always gone together, and I cannot imagine them separately. Whenever I purchase a bag, I always think of shoes that it will go with, and if I haven't got at least a pair to go with the bag, I won't stop till I get one.   In general, I love beautiful shoes as much as I love purses, so I am very happy that our take on the matter is the same.


----------



## ivonna

bunnyboop09 said:


> Gorgeous collection!!!!!!!!! I loveeeeeeee all of your purses and shoes specially the LVs, Chanels and Fendis!!! AMAZING!!! I am speechless! Your closet probably looks like HEAVEN!  I wish i can have that kind of huge collection (dreaming...lol) :wondering


 
Thank you bunnyboop09! 



angeldevil888 said:


> Simply adorable!!!! Lucky you!


 
Thanks! 



stephen56423 said:


> Oww, So nice bag's


 
Thank you stephen56423! 



debbiesdaughter said:


> Just got my baby to sleep so I could stay up and FINALLY take in this thread!! Would love to see your closet and how you store all these beautiful shoes and handbags....your collection is amazing and I love them all!


 
Thank you so much debbiesdaughter! I'm so glad you enjoyed it! 



clovebarrett said:


> Absoulutely marvelous!


 
Thank you so much! 



Wilmaerika said:


> Lucky girl. Totally gorgeous collection!


 
Thank you Wilmaerika!


----------



## ivonna

dlynn said:


> Wow Ivonna....that was a lot of work! Thank you so much for letting us take peak in your closet!
> Gorgeous Collection!


 
Thank you dlynn for stopping by! I admire your collection so much, and especially your pics of transparent Lockit and SC in turquoise - pure art!


----------



## ivonna

Maria Adam said:


> Amazzzingggggg colection!!!!!!


 
Thank you! 



fyn72 said:


> OH MY... What a collection! LOL I am impressed  I see why you need your own Thread. You must need a spare room to keep it all in


 
Thanks a lot fyn72! A separate room would be nice... 



50wishes said:


> Oh, my goodness. What a spectacular collection! Wow!


 
Thank you 50wishes! 



airborne said:


> stunner collection


 
Thanks a lot! 



pinki682 said:


> Amazing collection! Everything is so lovely! Glad I waited to post. all! Can't wait to :sunnies more!


 
Thank you pinki682! Come back any time! 



myyamap said:


> love all your bags and shoes


 
Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

Time for updates! I have a few new arrivals to share! 

On April 15th, a new color in the empreinte line was released, and I just love it! Framboise or raspberry - beautiful red with pink undertones. This color is everythign I hoped flamme to be! (I bought my first Artsy in flamme only to exchange it for ombre as I was not in love with this color). So without further ado, presenting my Artsy Empreinte in Framboise!







I love this detail on Artsy!






Framboise is a difficult color to capture in photos. In real life, it is slightly darker and less pink, but it definitely does have pink undertones. Overall, gorgeous!


----------



## wild child

Framboise is so pretty! You have such a beautiful collection!


----------



## ivonna

So Artsy in Framboise rekindled my love for Artsy Empreinte, and just before the price increase, I decided to snatch this beauty (in order to save some $$$ of course ). Presenting my Artsy in Neige!


























Neige is another color that is just impossible to capture in pictures - no matter how hard you try, it will come out white. But is is not! The Neige color is a beautiful creme color, very much like gris in the Mahina line, maybe slightly lighter. I am so glad I got this beauty!


----------



## ivonna

And finally, the bag that I thought was the one that got away.  It was sold out in this color in the US faster than you could blink your eye. Luckily, a wonderful friend of mine that shares my addiction and love for bags got me this beauty in her LV boutique in Singapore and sent the bag to me in the States. Presenting without further ado, Soffia Coppola PM in Cobalt!!!!! Thank you Serena!!!!!


----------



## ivonna

And here is my SC pm in turquoise meeting her little sister. 











They are best friends now.


----------



## jwessels

OMG! you did a very good job to combine the shoes with the bags,really nice! absolutly amazing and impressing collection,so much variation and timeless peaces.And also thank you for watching my reveal of my LV houston vernis bag  im glad you like it! but i cant afford this what you are showing here..its a bit crazy though but if you are happy then its okay!  enjoy them and where them with pride! im sure this is not the whole collection,this is not die end  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jwessels

ivonna said:


> More pictures of my new Chanel


 
Really,really beautifull!


----------



## jwessels

ivonna said:


> Time for updates! I have a few new arrivals to share!
> 
> On April 15th, a new color in the empreinte line was released, and I just love it! Framboise or raspberry - beautiful red with pink undertones. This color is everythign I hoped flamme to be! (I bought my first Artsy in flamme only to exchange it for ombre as I was not in love with this color). So without further ado, presenting my Artsy Empreinte in Framboise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this detail on Artsy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framboise is a difficult color to capture in photos. In real life, it is slightly darker and less pink, but it definitely does have pink undertones. Overall, gorgeous!


 
Such a stunning color and bag! love the framboise color,the leather with the LV monogram stamp,really pretty! Congrats! see your collection is never ending


----------



## inget

Awesome collection...I like all of them. Beautiful collection.


----------



## designerdiva40

Wow what a beautiful collection you have......Thanks for sharing


----------



## hunniesochic

Amazing!!!


----------



## LV3J

Thank you for sharing your wonderful collection of shoes and purses! What an amazing collection!!!


----------



## JoA

great collection!


----------



## escapingcat

This collection is insanely wonderful


----------



## moreshoesplease

Outstanding collection, you have amazing taste!!!!


----------



## ivonna

wild child said:


> Framboise is so pretty! You have such a beautiful collection!


 
Thank you! 



inget said:


> Awesome collection...I like all of them. Beautiful collection.


 
Thank you! 



designerdiva40 said:


> Wow what a beautiful collection you have......Thanks for sharing


 
Thanks so much for visiting! 



hunniesochic said:


> Amazing!!!


 
Thank you! 



LV3J said:


> Thank you for sharing your wonderful collection of shoes and purses! What an amazing collection!!!


 
Thank you! 



JoA said:


> great collection!


 
Thanks! 



escapingcat said:


> This collection is insanely wonderful


 
Thanks! 



moreshoesplease said:


> Outstanding collection, you have amazing taste!!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

jwessels said:


> OMG! you did a very good job to combine the shoes with the bags,really nice! absolutly amazing and impressing collection,so much variation and timeless peaces.And also thank you for watching my reveal of my LV houston vernis bag  im glad you like it! but i cant afford this what you are showing here..its a bit crazy though but if you are happy then its okay!  enjoy them and where them with pride! im sure this is not the whole collection,this is not die end  Thanks for sharing!


 


jwessels said:


> Really,really beautifull!


 


jwessels said:


> Such a stunning color and bag! love the framboise color,the leather with the LV monogram stamp,really pretty! Congrats! see your collection is never ending


 
Thank you so much! Yes, the collection is growing, but I have parted with quite a few pieces as well. A bit crazy, you say? I think it's completely nuts! But I can't help it - I just love purses and shoes!


----------



## Brutus1

You have a great collections ivonna! We have very similar taste, there are a lot of bags that we both have! Can I ask what some of the bags are you have gotten rid of and why? I always have such a tough time parting with bags (even those I haven't used in over a year)!


----------



## Samantha S

Amazing collection! Thanks for taking the time to share your collections.


----------



## aileendj320

love the shoes!


----------



## jwessels

ivonna said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, the collection is growing, but I have parted with quite a few pieces as well. A bit crazy, you say? I think it's completely nuts! But I can't help it - I just love purses and shoes!


 
Hi  yeah nuts! haha! No i think i have the same problem..only new stuff im affraid to use so i buy new/secondhand designer brands!  
I got my LV monogram speedy 25 yesterday im so excited! i will do a reveal soon!! 
Keep going on with those lovely collection of yours!


----------



## Renate_

Love your Chanel bags!!


----------



## ivonna

Brutus1 said:


> You have a great collections ivonna! We have very similar taste, there are a lot of bags that we both have! Can I ask what some of the bags are you have gotten rid of and why? I always have such a tough time parting with bags (even those I haven't used in over a year)!


 
Thank you Brutus1! I have mostly gotten rid of my monogram bags because I was not using them at all. The only mono bags I decided to keep are Galliera Pm, High End Olympee, Rayures NF, and my new additions Etoile Exotique and mon mono NF. I also sold my Bellevue PM becasue I was not using it as it is a hand held bag. In general, I have an extremely hard time partying with my bags, and I have a lot of bags that I have not carried in a long time but still cannot part with. Numerous times, I would take a bag out of the dustbag with the intention of taking pictures to sell, and I ended up carrying it the next day instead!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Fabulous collection...I heart LV large bags as well...your collection is jaw dropping


----------



## ivonna

Samantha S said:


> Amazing collection! Thanks for taking the time to share your collections.


 


Renate_ said:


> Love your Chanel bags!!


 
Thank you! Thanks for visiting!


----------



## ivonna

I do have some new additions to reveal! 

Starting with the May 1st release of long awaited Sofia Coppola PM in Cherry - the release of this bag was pushed back several times, but it was definitely worth waiting for! So here she is - my new SC PM in cherry!


----------



## ivonna

And some more pics:


----------



## ivonna

My SC family got bigger, and now they are a triplets! 
















I just love SC's understated elegance and its supreme quality. It has definitely become one of my LV favorites.


----------



## ivonna

My love for Chanel has also been rekindled recently with this purchase:






My new Chanel GST in Blue Jean!


----------



## ivonna

I am so in love with this color, and of course, with the caviar leather! The color is very close to the ciel in the LV Mahina line, which I love.

Some more pictures:


----------



## ivonna

And last but not least, my most recent acquisition: LV Monogram Exotique Etoile MM tote in Bordeaux python and ostrich. I have to say that this is all my new SA's fault, who had been sending me the pictures of this bag ever since it was released in April. Etoile Exotique was originally released in November last year in the GM size. The MM size was released this year. I saw a reveal last November of Etoile GM, and I absolutely loved this bag. So when my SA sent me the pics, I knew I was doomed and it was just a matter of time.  So without further ado, I am presenting my new and gorgoues Monogram Exotique Etoile MM tote in Bordeaux!


----------



## ivonna

The detail on this bag is amazing, and I have taken literally dozens of pictures.














































This bag is not only pretty, but it is also very practical. It sits very well on the shoulder with the long strap, and it is quite lightweight. And no vachetta to worry about...


----------



## DonnaHawk

:This bag is the type of bag you dream about, wow





ivonna said:


> And last but not least, my most recent acquisition: LV Monogram Exotique Etoile MM tote in Bordeaux python and ostrich. I have to say that this is all my new SA's fault, who had been sending me the pictures of this bag ever since it was released in April. Etoile Exotique was originally released in November last year in the GM size. The MM size was released this year. I saw a reveal last November of Etoile GM, and I absolutely loved this bag. So when my SA sent me the pics, I knew I was doomed and it was just a matter of time.  So without further ado, I am presenting my new and gorgoues Monogram Exotique Etoile MM tote in Bordeaux!


----------



## noonoo07

***A M A Z I N G** collection Ivonna!!  So jealous! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ivonna

DonnaHawk said:


> Fabulous collection...I heart LV large bags as well...your collection is jaw dropping


 


DonnaHawk said:


> :This bag is the type of bag you dream about, wow


 
Thank you DonnaHawk!


----------



## ivonna

aileendj320 said:


> love the shoes!


 
Thank you! 



noonoo07 said:


> ***A M A Z I N G** collection Ivonna!! So jealous! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!!


 
Thank you noonoo07! Thanks for visiting!


----------



## shan88

OMG!  your SC collection is TDF!!! love the cherry!!! such a beautiful shade of red which btw is my fav colour!!


----------



## katef83

So many gorgeous bags. Great collection, loved looking through this thread.


----------



## AntoinetteJ

What a great collection!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

LOVE your Chanel pieces! Beautiful collection!


----------



## gagabag

ivonna said:


> My SC family got bigger, and now they are a triplets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love SC's understated elegance and its supreme quality. It has definitely become one of my LV favorites.



That was just heavenly to watch! 
Such a diverse taste and I love those recent triplets!
I haven't seen them irl, may I ask how long were the strap? TIA


----------



## pureplatinum

thank you for sharing,t hat's a great collection of bags and shoes!


----------



## lightblue_hk

never seen this one before... is this a vintage? such a nice one!



ivonna said:


> My favourite Chanel bag - Chain Around Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Elizabeth and James sandals


----------



## ivonna

lightblue_hk said:


> never seen this one before... is this a vintage? such a nice one!


 
Thanks! This is chain around maxi from 2011 Cruise colellection. It sold out very quickly.


----------



## ivonna

shan88 said:


> OMG!  your SC collection is TDF!!! love the cherry!!! such a beautiful shade of red which btw is my fav colour!!


 


katef83 said:


> So many gorgeous bags. Great collection, loved looking through this thread.


 


AntoinetteJ said:


> What a great collection!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


 


LVChanelLISA said:


> LOVE your Chanel pieces! Beautiful collection!


 


pureplatinum said:


> thank you for sharing,t hat's a great collection of bags and shoes!


 
Thank you so much for visiting! I am so glad you enjoyed my collection.


----------



## sparkycarrswold

These are fantastic! Do you intentionally buy bags and shoes to match? Which comes first? That little pup, btw, is adorable. A Yorkie?


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

ivonna said:


> A group picture of my Empreinte bags



These are all gorgeous! Love them!

In case no one else has asked... I am SO nosy!
- may we see pics of your closet?!
- have you ever estimated the total cost of your collection?
- what do you do for a living?!


----------



## lovely64

Thank you for sharing, I love your little doggie!


----------



## ckpfashion

Love your chanel collection best, the gold bubble is making me drool.


----------



## Yummyoreos

Beyond words!!! 

Beautiful Collection!! Super Jelly!


----------



## BunnyLady4

Thank you for all of the time and effort you put into sharing your collections with us!


----------



## BunnyLady4

Saw these Prada Fringle-Tassle pumps on the NM website & thought of you

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Prada-Suede-Tassel-Fringe-Pump-Women-s/prod145940282_cat42680741_cat14860748_/?isEditorial=false&index=56&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat43240884cat000011


----------



## wey

love the shoes and bags


----------



## dreamlet

Beautiful collection! Your cherry SC is stunning.


----------



## ilovefashion13

Your collection   ! I love how you have so many colors in your collection, makes me want to go out and shop lol


----------



## Chanel4life

I have fendi spy too. Just classic


----------



## feebee456

ivonna said:


> Vernis Alma in Blue Nuit - one of my very few handheld bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Vivienne Westwood slides


I love love love this alma!!
not to mention all of your bags! Awesome


----------



## tinad2004

WOW you might just have the best collection!!! i love each and every piece!


----------



## Smith97

I love your collection. It is to die for! I was wondering if you could post pictures of how and where you store your handbags and shoes. Especially your boots


----------



## Meandmyhermes

WOW!! Beautiful collection and sensational photography. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chauntel85

Bella !!!


----------



## joniberry

Oh my gosh! ENVY!!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Stunning!


----------



## Fantashley

ivonna said:


> Let's start with my little Chanel family.
> 
> Chanel Quilted bubble bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Christian Loboutin Bibi pumps


Amazing louboutins!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Your SC bags are soooooo amazingly beautiful!!! I love them all but I think the cherry color is my favorite!


----------



## samah18

Faaaan tas tic


----------



## Glamouricious

Stunning collection!


----------



## ivonna

Thank you so much ladies for visiting my thread and for all your lovely comments!


----------



## ivonna

I have been away from TPF for quite a while, and I have quite a few updates to make. 

Starting with my first LV mon mono piece - Neverfull MM with moutarde/ivory initials. Moutarde came out a little more orange in the pics than it is in reality. I love this color combo and think it goes well with the monogram pattern. 






















More updates coming soon!


----------



## jantastic

Your collection is amazing! The leathers are to die for! Excellent!!


----------



## mlag724

ivonna said:


> I have been away from TPF for quite a while, and I have quite a few updates to make.
> 
> Starting with my first LV mon mono piece - Neverfull MM with moutarde/ivory initials. Moutarde came out a little more orange in the pics than it is in reality. I love this color combo and think it goes well with the monogram pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More updates coming soon!


 Missed you and your beautiful reveals. Welcome back


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Outstanding collection, Ivonna! Every piece is just beautiful  I love your photos, thank you for sharing.


----------



## DonnaHawk

Stunning.....I have enjoyed your thread/collection several times, it is truly amazing.


----------



## irene83

This is great! Such a well-balanced collection....


----------



## Tsak86

Nice pic


----------



## Maddy luv

Your collection is amazing (bags and shoes), i love the bag/shoes matching


----------



## Monique74

Nice collection bags you have!


----------



## jamay

Wow nice collection


----------



## hydroconscious

It's amazing how you can pair ur bag with a pair of designer shoes as well!! gasp!!
Need your louboutins...


----------



## nakedjaxx

Holy cow! That's a lot of bling. Will you adopt me?


----------



## CCAST

Wow!  I'm new to this site and just stumbled to your blog!  Can i just say....I'm impressed!


----------



## TEDDYGALG

Simply TOO FANTASTIC for words ..... every single bag matches so well with the selected shoes ... I lov.e your style ...casual & chunky yet classy & luxurious .... u are very fortunate to own all these beauties ... would love to see how u organize them in your closet so that u get to make use of each one ....TQ LOTS for sharing


----------



## ivonna

jantastic said:


> Your collection is amazing! The leathers are to die for! Excellent!!



Thank you! 



COPENHAGEN said:


> Outstanding collection, Ivonna! Every piece is just beautiful  I love your photos, thank you for sharing.



Thank you! 



irene83 said:


> This is great! Such a well-balanced collection....



Thank you!



Tsak86 said:


> Nice pic



Thank you! 



Maddy luv said:


> Your collection is amazing (bags and shoes), i love the bag/shoes matching



Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

mlag724 said:


> Missed you and your beautiful reveals. Welcome back



Thank you mlag724! so glad to be back!


----------



## ivonna

DonnaHawk said:


> Stunning.....I have enjoyed your thread/collection several times, it is truly amazing.



Thank you DonnaHawk! hope you'll be back again!


----------



## ivonna

Monique74 said:


> Nice collection bags you have!



Thank you Monique74! 



jamay said:


> Wow nice collection



Thanks! 



hydroconscious said:


> It's amazing how you can pair ur bag with a pair of designer shoes as well!! gasp!!
> Need your louboutins...



Thank you! 



nakedjaxx said:


> Holy cow! That's a lot of bling. Will you adopt me?



LOL nakedjaxx! you got it!


----------



## ivonna

CCAST said:


> Wow!  I'm new to this site and just stumbled to your blog!  Can i just say....I'm impressed!



Welcome to TPF and thanks for visiting! I'm glad you enjoyed my collection.


----------



## ivonna

TEDDYGALG said:


> Simply TOO FANTASTIC for words ..... every single bag matches so well with the selected shoes ... I lov.e your style ...casual & chunky yet classy & luxurious .... u are very fortunate to own all these beauties ... would love to see how u organize them in your closet so that u get to make use of each one ....TQ LOTS for sharing



Thank you TEDDYGALG! I was just thinking how I abandoned posting bags paired with shoes as I was adding to this thread, and I think I will go back to that. I really had fun doing it! 
Thanks for visiting!


----------



## ivonna

Hello everybody! I am still behind with my updates, but will do my best to catch up! 

My Chanel additions: GST in beige clair and in black, both with gold HW


----------



## ivonna

And here are my Chanel GST triplets - black, beige clair, and blue jean.


----------



## ivonna

One of my absolute Chanel favorites - Chanel soft caviar maxi in black with silver hardware.


----------



## mehrten

ivonna said:


> And a family picture of my Chanel bags



UGH!!!! Ilove that metallic GST and that bubble Chanel! Definitely TDF!! And Drool Worthy chica!!


----------



## RKDubs

Can I just say that I am literally salivating looking at your photos!?! You have amazing taste -- what a wonderful collection! Pardon me while I pick my jaw off the floor, lol!


----------



## mehrten

ivonna said:


> Times for updates! First, shoes. Recently, I fell in love with YSL Tributes, and I picked up a few pairs.
> 
> First, YSL Tribute high heel in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, YSL Tribute high heel in poppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and YSL Tribute high heel in cigar





UGH!!! That red Tribute shoes  I love the red classic flap bag too!! AHH I just love red!! And I envy you!! Way to go Girl!!  keep the amazing collection going!!


----------



## fufu

Loving your bags collection 

GST in beige clair and in black, both with gold HW are simply stunning ^^


----------



## Liya

Amazing bags AND shoes! You have exquisite taste!!


----------



## Luvthebag2

Wow!!!! I thought I had seen it all but the Chanel bags just took me over the edge!!!! Amazing and beautiful collection. I have never seen anything like this~


----------



## Georgiette

Your collection is absolutely amazing!! Keep on updating!


----------



## fufu

ivonna said:


> Chanel GST in Metallic Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Christian Loboutin Orsay pumps





ivonna said:


> Let's start with my little Chanel family.
> 
> Chanel Quilted bubble bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Christian Loboutin Bibi pumps




Your Gold GST and QUilted Bubbel


----------



## DLSMOMMY

Wow....I am speechless! Exquisite collection!!


----------



## Bratty1919

I have to say, your collection might be my favourite on tPF! Very nice!


----------



## ivonna

fufu said:


> Loving your bags collection
> 
> GST in beige clair and in black, both with gold HW are simply stunning ^^


 


Liya said:


> Amazing bags AND shoes! You have exquisite taste!!


 


Luvthebag2 said:


> Wow!!!! I thought I had seen it all but the Chanel bags just took me over the edge!!!! Amazing and beautiful collection. I have never seen anything like this~


 


Georgiette said:


> Your collection is absolutely amazing!! Keep on updating!


 


DLSMOMMY said:


> Wow....I am speechless! Exquisite collection!!


 


Bratty1919 said:


> I have to say, your collection might be my favourite on tPF! Very nice!


 
Thank you ladies for visiting my thread and your nice comments! I appreciate the opportunity to share with you! 

Updates coming shortly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I'm in love with your Chanel collection!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

And i'm in love with your CL collection too!


----------



## ivonna

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm in love with your Chanel collection!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> And i'm in love with your CL collection too!


 
Thank you Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## ivonna

So, I finally got down to some updating. It has taken me a while as recent changes in my life kept me really busy. 

The first one to come my Chanel addition - Classic Chanel Jumbo in navy caviar. I LOVE this colour!


----------



## ivonna

And here is more of her...


----------



## ivonna

After my last Chanel purchase, I ventured into an entirely unknown territory that I had been eyeing for quite a while - BALENCIAGA!!!!!!

I fell in love with Hamilton leather, so my first one was Balenciaga City Silver Mini Giant Hardware in Rose Bruyere Hamilton leather.


----------



## ivonna

And once I got my first Balenciaga, I couldn't resist another one - so here she is - Balenciaga City with Rosegold Mini Giant Hardware in the soft and smooshy lambskin. 

















She is a thing of beauty!


----------



## ivonna

And here they are - my two Balenciaga babies together.


----------



## ivonna

The close-up of difference in texture between chevere Hamilton leather and angeau/lambskin.


----------



## ivonna

After my affair with Balenciaga, my true love, LV, called with new releases. 

And so I added Monogram Sully MM, which I find to be one of the most comfortable hobos I have owned. 





I really like the hardware detail on Sully, and the leather handle is surprisingly soft and comfortable.


----------



## ivonna

And Portobello GM because I am and have always been a hobo girl at heart.


----------



## ivonna




----------



## ivonna

Ending for today with the picture of my Chanel family.   I parted with beige caviar GST and red maxi flap since the picture was taken.





More updates coming soon (hopefully tomorrow )!


----------



## alexandrafred

Beautiful bags!!!!!!


----------



## bao_bao

ivonna said:


> Ending for today with the picture of my Chanel family.   I parted with beige caviar GST and red maxi flap since the picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More updates coming soon (hopefully tomorrow )!


Wow! =) Chanel is in my wishlist!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ivonna said:


> Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bamboo tassels are cute.




Amazing bags!!!!
 P.S. I have skinny calves too! Looks like designer boots are the way to go to find some that fit  I love the black Gucci's; perfect combo of equestrian and couture. And the black Fendi... so hot!


----------



## st.love

Your collection is to die for! Well done!


----------



## ivonna

alexandrafred said:


> Beautiful bags!!!!!!


 


bao_bao said:


> Wow! =) Chanel is in my wishlist!


 


st.love said:


> Your collection is to die for! Well done!


 

Thank you ladies! I am so glad you enjoyed my thread.


----------



## ivonna

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Amazing bags!!!!
> P.S. I have skinny calves too! Looks like designer boots are the way to go to find some that fit  I love the black Gucci's; perfect combo of equestrian and couture. And the black Fendi... so hot!


 
Thank you fellow bag and shoe lover! The equestrian Gucci are one of my favourite boots!


----------



## ivonna

After my Balenciaga adventure, I decided to explore another new territory - Celine!

My first one was Celine Mini Luggage in Deep Sea Palmeletto leather. I absolutely love palmeletto leather! It is smooth and has very subtle shine to it. The quality is truly superb, not to mention the fact that is smells divine!

So here she is - Miss Celine Mini!


----------



## ivonna

And here is my next Celine - Micro Luggage Dune pebbled leather. This one is such a cutie! Both colours, but dune especially, are difficult to capture and look a lot better in real life in my opinion.


----------



## ivonna

Updates continued 

I had admired Hermes from afar for quite a while and finally came to a point where I could not resist it any longer.  My first Hermes bag was my beautiful Birkin 35 in black Clemence leather.


----------



## ivonna

and here is more of her


----------



## ivonna

Birkins are addictive, so soon my Clemence B had company - Birkin 35 in Gold Togo leather. Here she is....


----------



## ivonna

Some details


----------



## ivonna

My two Birkin babies together 











I am still not caught up, but getting there slowly. More updates coming shortly.


----------



## Pavla

Ivonna, your collection of bags is breathtaking! I liked your shoes collection too, but your bags are gorgeous! I really enjoyed going through your thread 
Congrats! Amazing pieces!


----------



## Jen123

I love how diverse your collection is! Do you change your bag regularly or do you stick with one for a while and then switch?


----------



## xkarzx

Most exquisite collection. Please continue with updates


----------



## deelovej

Your collection is absolutely amazing!


----------



## ivonna

Pavla said:


> Ivonna, your collection of bags is breathtaking! I liked your shoes collection too, but your bags are gorgeous! I really enjoyed going through your thread
> Congrats! Amazing pieces!


 
Thank you Pavla! I am so glad you enjoyed my thread! 



Jen123 said:


> I love how diverse your collection is! Do you change your bag regularly or do you stick with one for a while and then switch?


 
Thank you Jen123! It really depends on my mood, but I tend to change my bags a lot because they always have to compliment my outfit and match my shoes. 



xkarzx said:


> Most exquisite collection. Please continue with updates


 
Thank you xkarzx! I definitely will! 



deelovej said:


> Your collection is absolutely amazing!


 
Thank you deelovej! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Calvin7592

I'm DYING at this bag... It is so stunning and so are the Louboutins! A match made in heaven! Your entire collection is intoxicating! 



ivonna said:


> Fleur de Jais Carrousel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Christian Louboutins Prive slingbacks


----------



## Younglove

This may sound totally nosey-- probably bc it is, but what on earth do you do for a living?!?!? Lol your collection is massive & amazing!


----------



## meijen

your collection is simply stunning!  love it!


----------



## melLV

your collection is amazing  !!!!!!!!
have you thought about purchasing the speedy empreinte?
also have you had any problems with the empreinte line,im looking at purchasing something from that line next


----------



## Jewelz32412

Loving this! Will be telling the girls about these!


----------



## ivonna

meijen said:


> your collection is simply stunning!  love it!


 
Thank you meijen! 



melLV said:


> your collection is amazing  !!!!!!!!
> have you thought about purchasing the speedy empreinte?
> also have you had any problems with the empreinte line,im looking at purchasing something from that line next


 
Thank you melLV! I actually have Speedy Empreinte 25 and 30 and love both. My collection thread needs some updating.  I have never had any problems with empreinte leather. Did you end up getting anything from the empreinte line?



Jewelz32412 said:


> Loving this! Will be telling the girls about these!


 
Thank you Jewelz!


----------



## lnw85

Wow, really beautiful collection - love everything but wow, the Fendis


----------



## Emielovesbags

Wow GORGEOUS!!! I wish you can do a modeling shot of your Mahinas


----------



## ivonna

Hello fellow TPFers! I have not been around for so long - just life keeping me busy.  However, since I am never too busy for my purses, this thread needs a lot of updating!  


I love, love blue, so starting with a pic of my blue bags I snapped the other day.


----------



## ivonna

My LV addition, and I cannot believe it's been two years since she arrived.


Miss W tote in Noir


----------



## ivonna

Next were the Speedys  


Speedy 25 Empreinte in Celeste


----------



## ivonna




----------



## ivonna

And Speedy 30 in Havane. Love this colour - it is such a great neutral.


----------



## ivonna

Then my purse addiction was put on hold as we were decorating a new home, so I was mostly shopping for tiles, lighting fixtures, and furniture. 


And then, Miss Capucines in blue canard arrived, and it was LVOE!!!!


----------



## ivonna

Soon, she was joined by her sister, Miss Capucines in Galet


----------



## ivonna

And here are my two lovelies from the Parnassea collection together


----------



## anotherjunkee

ivonna said:


> And here are my two lovelies from the Parnassea collection together




I love this bag! So beautiful.


----------



## ivonna

anotherjunkee said:


> I love this bag! So beautiful.




Thank you anotherjunkee! The clemence leather is TDF!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

wow you have a beautiful collection of shoes and handbags
Love ur LV collection


----------



## ivonna

tua said:


> wow you have a beautiful collection of shoes and handbags
> Love ur LV collection




Thank you so much tua! More updates coming soon!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

ivonna said:


> Hello fellow TPFers! I have not been around for so long - just life keeping me busy.  However, since I am never too busy for my purses, this thread needs a lot of updating!
> 
> 
> I love, love blue, so starting with a pic of my blue bags I snapped the other day.




All of your bags are stunning, but this picture is fabulous![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Katiesmama

Oh, those Capucines are gorgeous......I'm so glad to see you back!


----------



## Suzie

Gorgeous collection.


----------



## L0isLane

What a fantastic collection! I think you did a great job with the pairings, so on-point. I would love to know what year the bags are from, if you ever get a chance to add more detail to the pics. Thanks so much for all your hard work.


----------



## mrsprawln

This is the most amazing collection I've ever seen. I am completely jealous right now!


----------



## OsloChic

ivonna said:


> Hello fellow TPFers! I have not been around for so long - just life keeping me busy.  However, since I am never too busy for my purses, this thread needs a lot of updating!
> 
> 
> I love, love blue, so starting with a pic of my blue bags I snapped the other day.





Holy moly I L.O.VE. your blue collection! Blue is probably my favorite color as well but until now I've just thought of it for clothing, not so much accessories. You have inspired me, my next designer splurge must be blue! No transfer from jeans either I assume, perfect!


----------



## Maryjane1963

ivonna said:


> Chanel On the Road drawstring tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Tory Burch sandals


Love this bag! Indeed a beauty 
Best ~ 
J.


----------



## VivaNYC

Beautiful collection! I have never paid attention to Tory Burch but I love your bootie collection~ Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

Your collection is out of this world!!! Great new additions, too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love your collection!


----------



## mygivenchy

Thank you for sharing your bag & shoes collection. I would say, it's yet the best showcase i have ever viewed.
You have gorgeous things&#128512;


----------



## ivonna

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments! 


It took me a while to continue, but here are more updates...


This bag had to grow on me. I didn't get it after it was released, but of course, fell in love after it was sold out. So I ended up paying though the nose buying from a reseller. But it is gorgeous and it is blue... And I could not pass on the matching wallet!


----------



## ivonna

Love the interior of Ikat NF


----------



## ivonna

My next purchase was the new bag from Parnassea collection - Bagatelle in Noisette









I really need to take a better pic of this bag because this one does not do it justice. It is absolutely gorgeous and remains one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## Venessa84

Your collection is just breathtaking!  I can't even say there's a favorite because each piece is beautiful!!


----------



## ivonna

Venessa84 said:


> Your collection is just breathtaking!  I can't even say there's a favorite because each piece is beautiful!!




Thank you so much Venessa84! And thank you for visiting my thread.


----------



## ivonna

And here is a better picture of my beloved Bagatelle. 







I had a chance to take a new one recently as she accompanied me during my trip to Paris, where I had a chance to visit the Louis Vuitton house and museum. Here is the link to my thread about the visit 


http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-trip-to-the-louis-vuitton-house-and-924870.html


----------



## ivonna

I have not posted in a long time - just life taking over. I decided that rather trying to catch up, I should just keep posting my latest additions as they arrive and keep adding bags not revealed as I go (yes, there is still quite a few :giggles: )


One of my recent additions is Speedy B 25 Empreinte. I have always wanted this colour but it was sold out instantly. And only recently, was I able to find this bag on EBay in new condition, so I am very happy to present my new Speedy in Bronze!


----------



## ivonna

I love the empreinte leather and I love Speedy. I love both sizes although I prefer 25 because I do not carry much anymore. 


My Speedys 25 


Dune 





Celeste







And all three of them together


----------



## ivonna

Although I prefer the 24 size, I also love 30 as it holds a ton and can be very useful. Here are my babies in Noir and Havane


----------



## ivonna

And finally a family pic of my Speedys B Empreinte 







I love them so much, and I was inconsolable when I found out LV decided to discontinue this style. :cry:


----------



## ivonna

My latest LV additions - Alma BB in Mordore. It is such a cute little bag. It'll be perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## ivonna

I originally just wanted Alma BB in vernis, but when I started looking, I saw this baby and I couldn't resist her as well.


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful speedy's, Ivonna!!!


----------



## victoria427

ivonna said:


> Next, pictures of some of my favorite shoes. Some of them were pictured with bags, but I wanted to group them together.
> 
> 
> Starting with Christian Louboutins:


 
I'm beyond obsessed with the louboutin sandals! I NEED THESE! I know they don't sell them anymore for a while now.. but do you know the name of the sandal?


----------



## Venessa84

What a speedy collection...always loving your piece!


----------



## Capucine

Gorgeous collection Ivonna
I would love to see an updated group shot of the entire collection !


----------



## lilly2002

beautiful ivonna!


----------



## ivonna

I have been loving my Mon Mono recently. I remembering it took me forever to decide about the colours. I went with Ivory and Moutarde, and I couldn't be happier with my choice. I think that with age, as the vachetta develops more and more patina, this colour combo is even prettier. Here is my Mon Mono NF pictures with Hermes Legend sandals (and my little photobomber, Oliver), which I absolutely love as well as they are super comfy.


----------



## ivonna

I used to be very traditional about canvas print, and I never though it would go with bright colours. I think the blue IKat NF was my first unorthodox mono purchase, and I succumbed to the temptation just because I am such a blue addict. Since then, however, I have become much bolder as far as mono print is concerned. I have never considered myself a pink lover, but I must say pink has grown on me a lot recently, as pictured below. 





V Neverfull, Rammages NF, The Roses NF, and Pallas in Rose Litchi with the wallet - my Monogram and Pink family snapshot.


----------



## Mimmy

ivonna said:


> I have been loving my Mon Mono recently. I remembering it took me forever to decide about the colours. I went with Ivory and Moutarde, and I couldn't be happier with my choice. I think that with age, as the vachetta develops more and more patina, this colour combo is even prettier. Here is my Mon Mono NF pictures with Hermes Legend sandals (and my little photobomber, Oliver), which I absolutely love as well as they are super comfy.



Your bag and shoe collection is amazing, Ivonna! I stumbled across your thread last night, and just had to continue reading it today. 

I like that, even if you go away for awhile, you have returned to show us your new bags and shoes!

Please keep the gorgeous bags and shoes coming! [emoji173]️


----------



## ivonna

Mimmy said:


> Your bag and shoe collection is amazing, Ivonna! I stumbled across your thread last night, and just had to continue reading it today.
> 
> I like that, even if you go away for awhile, you have returned to show us your new bags and shoes!
> 
> Please keep the gorgeous bags and shoes coming! [emoji173]️


Thank you Mimmy! I'm happy to hear you enjoyed this thread!


----------

